# Bubba blade fillet knife giveaway!



## nsinning

2coolfishing.com would like to welcome our new sponsor Bubba Blade! The Bubba Blade is a series of knives that stay sharper longer, resist rusting, and hold up under the harsh environment of saltwater fishing. The Bubba Blade also features a no-slip grip handle that gives you a great grip even when wet or slimy, so your hand does not slip into the blade. For more information on the Bubba Blade, check out their website at www.bubbablade.com. 

And now, a special giveaway for our members! Just answer this question: "What is your favorite fish to eat and your favorite way to eat it?" If you don't like fish but are still interested in participating let us know what your favorite fish to catch is! 

All who provide a reply will be entered into a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a 9" fillet knife! We will draw a winner on 09/25. Good luck!


----------



## willydavenport

Grilled redfish on the 1/2 shell!


----------



## capt.sandbar

I love catching Redfish and eating them on the halfshell!!!

Thanks for the opportunity. Either I'm gonna win one or get one for Christmas... LOL


----------



## steve holchak

Blackened Snapper covered in salsa with avacado slices on top. Yummm


----------



## capt.sandbar

But I'd have to say catfish supreme is pretty dand hard to beat...


----------



## FISH ON

Redfish on the 1/2 shell.


----------



## bayskout

Grilled tuna steak


----------



## D.L.

Tuna Sashimi


----------



## Court

Stuffed flounder anyday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bbq broiled flounder


-mac-


----------



## Mick R.

Hard to beat grilled redfish on the half shell served with warm melted lemon butter and a good rice pilaf.


----------



## G-O-T-B

crappie, -----> fried


----------



## Night Trout

Grilled ling


----------



## txteltech

Flounder Ceviche


----------



## offshorefanatic

Snapper on the half shell

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwatersensations

Blackened Red Snapper covered in a white wine butter sauce.


----------



## sweenyite

Fried tripletail is at the top, followed closely by fried flounder.


----------



## redneck91

blackened catfish  thanks!


----------



## JoeD

Stuffed Flounder


----------



## Bregier79

Crab stuffed flounder!


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Inshore - Speckled trout. Fried in yellow cornmeal, Tony Cs, and salt.

Offshore - Grouper on the grill. Very lightly seasoned with salt, lemon pepper, and onion power. emphasis on the word "lightly". Always let the flavor of the fish be the star of the show.

FYI favorite fish to catch
Inshore - Spanish mackerel
offshore - Blackfin tuna


----------



## baystlth22

Grouper with a lemon butter sauce


----------



## Snorkle

Stuffed flounder


----------



## ochapa

Flounder stuffed w boudin and dried shrimp!


----------



## osobrujo

Favorite fish is Redfish, and would love a great knife to fillet them easier.


----------



## teamgafftop1

Speck Ceviche.


----------



## Gluconda

Yellowfin and sashimi!


----------



## Teamgafftop2

Speckled trout fish taco's with home made tzaztiki sauce.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Steamed Mullet!


----------



## Rubberback

Trout : make a boat from aluminum foil poor my canned hot sauce over the trout add sliced onions sliced jalapenos wrap foil around it throw them on the pit & cook.


----------



## Texan2

*specs*

trout, trout and more trout!


----------



## regulator

Blackened redfish.....love it...cayyyyyjun style


----------



## roundman

flounder and grill smoked with applewood


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Fresh Speckled Trout fillets hand dipped in a sweet cornbread mix and then fried in a black iron skillet with just a little oil...UMMM UMMM GOOD!

S.M.


----------



## 1fastmerc

Catfish fried. 


Sent from my stupid iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChumStain

Fried SacAuLait


----------



## esc

stuffed flounder


----------



## ERdoc

Home made carmelized salmon with whiskey burre blanc sauce


----------



## swanchez

Blackened Snapper


----------



## D45

Flounder -- coated in mustard then fried

pete


----------



## Captain Dave

Favorite Feech: The one that is hooked at the end of my line at the time

Favorite Feech Preparation : The one that on the table 

Thanks for putting this on. Seen a few ads for the knifes . Well built.


----------



## trodery

Blackened Red Snapper with a ponchartrain sauce!


----------



## RG

Flounder or Trout on the grill.


----------



## TopDrive

Red on halfshell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gvmtcheez

Speck trout, lightly battered in cornmeal, salt, and pepper. Fried in iron skillet with veg. oil, and a teaspoon of bacon juice.


----------



## Igofish

Snapper - pan fried in a cast iron skillet


----------



## AggieDad

Fried flounder

Red on the half shell

Fried Catfish


----------



## BigNate523

Wahoo Grilled and also fried Mmm Mmm Good


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

reds on the half shell and flounder. It is a tie for me....

Thanks for the contest...


----------



## Raynorshine

Stuffed Flounder.... Broiled with south texas sauce!!! yeahhhh buddy...


----------



## iridered2003

REDFISH cooked any way you like, i'll eat it.


----------



## Auer Power

Redfish, Half-shelled and on the pit!!! MMMMMMM


----------



## Andy_c

blackened yellowfin tuna with mango salsa...


----------



## troutredfish

Any fish any way..........but if I had to choose one. Fresh fried trout,stuffed flounder, redfish grilled on the half shell, blackened red snapper with a pontchartrain sauce. Well I tried, I just can't pick one:doowapsta


----------



## JDS

Golden croaker, fried


----------



## rsoliz

Snapper cooked any way !


----------



## ReelAttitude

Flounder. Stuffed with crab & shrimp!!


----------



## mustangeric

red fish on the half shell


----------



## kenner97

Fresh speckled trout, fried to a golden brown!!

Thanks for the chance to win a great product!!
Justin


----------



## ProppedRite

Fried speckled trout!


----------



## V-Bottom

Golden Fried Flounder w/ Curly fries and cold slaw


----------



## 123456

Crappie 
Fried


----------



## webfisher3

I love flounder! My favorite way to eat it is Spicy Fish Tacos with Homemade Mango Salsa and Homemade Guacamole!


----------



## patwilson

Fish tacos with Speckled Trout.....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Grouper Vera Cruz: Pan Seared


----------



## jjd79

Flounder fish tacos, loaded. Muy Bueno!


----------



## bearintex

Catfish, fried of course!


----------



## RAMROD1

Red Snapper Ceviche!


----------



## Ducatibilt

Hard head, deep fried whole.

What??? Don't judge me!!!!!!!


----------



## Okiebug

Grilled fresh flounder!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Fried Catfish

Peanut Oil until its hot enough to light a match that's throw in the oil. 

Cornmeal, salt/pepper (Keep it simple) to roll the fillets in,........... after fillets have had a 1 hour buttermilk bath. 

To each their own on sauce but I like a combo of mustard / ketchup mixed together with a few drops of tobasco. 

Mmmmmmmm good.


----------



## HuntinforTail

Stuffed flounder! Thanks for doing the give away!


----------



## sea ray

Redfish on the half shell


----------



## RB II

crappie fried


----------



## EZ ED

*I love catch flounder*

Stuffed flounder MMMMMMMMMM good


----------



## Double D

Blackened Redfish caught same day on topwater


----------



## Kp1387

Trout pan seared in a cast iron skillet with some lemon and butter! Easy, simple, and always delicious!


----------



## Grandmaster

Red Snapper dipped in melted butter, coated in crushed saltine crackers and baked.


----------



## Texas1960

Redfish and trout on the half shell over mesquite or oak fire.


----------



## Old Timer

Redfish on the shell, covered with Tony,s


----------



## Del Magic

Stuffed baked flounder! Thanks for being a sponser.


----------



## ReelWork

Redfish is favorite fish to catch

Grilled Redfish on the Halfshell with butter, fresh garlic and basil served up with some bacon and jalepeno wrapped dove.


----------



## collegeboy

Stuffed flounder


----------



## Cazam

Yellow catfish, fried.


----------



## Texican89

Stuffed flounder


----------



## ddittman08

Redfish on the halfshell and stuffed flounder


----------



## Briscoe

Redfish on the half shell and Stuffed flounder


----------



## Nauti 1

stuffed flounder


----------



## OysterBay

Fresh red snapper grilled


----------



## LayedBack1

Broiled red snapper covered with cream of mushroom..


----------



## C N Spots

Grilled Tuna to eat!
Redfish to catch!!


----------



## ralph7

crab stuffed tripletail.


----------



## fishhook46

Speckled trout, fried


----------



## C.Hern5972

1) Debone flounder-Stuff with shrimp/crab stuffing Bake and brush with lemon butter

2)Spicy Thai Redfish on the Halfshell


----------



## urdady1

stuffed flounder


----------



## gp711

Stuffed Flounder!!!


----------



## ComeFrom?

Scaled, headless, sunburned croaker with mustard on tortilla chips.


----------



## artofficial

Redfish on the halfshell!


----------



## rookie06

Fried ling...or grouper sammies!


----------



## jasonr

Fried trout


----------



## fishdoc1

Grilled redfish on the 1/2 shell.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco

*Trick or Treat Trout*

My own recipe, totally different than anyway you have ever eaten Trout.


----------



## FREON

Without a doubt flounder........grilled with just a little lemon, garlic, and butter.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Fresh Yellowfin Tuna raw or seared


----------



## fastpitch

Blackened Redfish with Ponchartrain sauce served on a bed of dirty rice.


----------



## texas7mm08

grilled flounder sauteed in a white wine lemon butter.


----------



## StangGang

Grilled grouper sandwich


----------



## alvinslash

skip jack ladyfish i eat meat


----------



## Stinging Bee

My favorite is kingfish fried up in cornmeal batter and then placed in the fridge. Eat em cold from fridge the next day! Yum!!!


----------



## rusty2009

Red snapper on the half shell.


----------



## bigl

Stuffed flounder has always been my favorite.


----------



## Bird

Tuna. Seared rare with orange teriyaki ginger glaze and toasted sunflower seeds.


----------



## Snake

Tuna Sashimi


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Deep fried flounder


----------



## Poppahobbs

*PoppaHobbs*

Blackened Catfish .


----------



## Tex 79

Redfish on the half shell


----------



## TIMBOv2

KEN KERLEY said:


> Deep fried flounder


Whole seasoned with Rio's jerky seasoning, Ching ow vato!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail

Coronary Flounder!


----------



## dennis_99

Trout; grilled or fried.


----------



## reedkj

Love catching redfish. Love eating walleye on the grill.


----------



## mlp1024

Blackened Redfish topped with lobster on a bed of dirty rice.


----------



## TXplugger

Grilled trout topped with crab and shrimp meat over rice pilaf!


----------



## billtexwc

*flounder*

grilled stuffed flounder on the pitt


----------



## rjhiv

Fresh fried speckeled trout is hard to beat!


----------



## NaClH2O

I like a lot of fish prepared a lot of different ways, but grilled redfish on the half shell is maybe the best of them all.


----------



## WilliamH

Deep fried bream.


----------



## REEL CRAZY

Pan fried mullet!:biggrin:


----------



## poco jim

Flounder, broiled


----------



## Mad Cat

Blackened black drum with lemon butter sauce...


----------



## Littlebeer

I love to catch Redfish, Trout and Flounder. I prefer to eat flounder smoked on the grill and I never pass up an opportunity for Shark Steaks!


----------



## flashlight

Fried catfish!


----------



## westtexasflats

Blackened Red with lime sauce drizzle


----------



## Bull Red

Parmesan crusted trout lightly fried in olive oil. 

Thanks for your sponsorship!


----------



## OMB

*Redfish!*

Love catching'em! Love eating'em!! Halfshell on the grill Good looking knife!


----------



## tunchistheman

Flounder broiled with lemon and butter


----------



## patfatdaddy

Flounder grilled with garlic butter and onions. small salad, baked potato, and a bowl of butter pecan ice cream. That is why I am fat.
Pat


----------



## InfamousJ

swordfish seasoned and pan seared in a cast iron skillet like a ribeye steak


----------



## alldaylong

_*Crappie or Brim, cut the head off, scaled, yank out top fin and pec fin and gutted, fried whole and on the crispy side, then left in the oven overnight. Served the next morning with grits, scrambled eggs and bread. Whatever is left of the smaller ones, I drop between a single slice of bread and have as a midnight snack, called a wraparound!!! OMG :doowapsta*_


----------



## cuzn dave

Smoked pompano, grouper in tempura batter sandwich, wahoo or tripletail any way, stuffed flounder - I can't decide!


----------



## Titus Bass

Fried flounder and tuna raw....


----------



## WestEnd1

Grilled/smoked wahoo w/ jalapenos & veggies or some Tuna, preferably raw or cooked less than a minute w/ a small side of wasabi and soy sauce.


----------



## JamesAggie

Redfish on the 1/2 shell!!


----------



## Texhntr1022

Fried flounder!


----------



## Bull Red

InfamousJ said:


> swordfish seasoned and pan seared in a cast iron skillet like a ribeye steak


I had some pan seared swordfish in an Italian restaurant in Brownsville that was amazing!


----------



## RKJ

Fried Spec Trout


----------



## SWANY

Tuna, seared....


----------



## Crab Trap

I would have to say grilled Refish on the half shell with lemon butter, onions, bellpepper and Cajun Connection seasoning and the last few minutes drizzle maple pancake syrup over them!


----------



## wluell

*Flounder*

There is nothing more rewarding than catching a limit of flounder. Then pan fry them in a cast iron skillet!


----------



## Be Young

I love grilled trout fillets rolled up with crab and jalapeno inside and bacon wrapped around the fillets.


----------



## Jallen1

Red fish on the half with a nice mango sauce I make tha bomb !


----------



## dabear

flounder have it fillet


----------



## Jetty Ling

Ling... battered and fried with some good tarter sauce and some skin-on french fries! Just made myself hungry! :beer:


----------



## Little-bit

Whole flounder fried.


----------



## jhare86

*Finger Lickin' Good!*

Would have to say 1/2 filet of blackened redfish over red beans and rice. A bottle of Valentina Hot sause will be no more than three inches from the plate at all times. Cant beat a meal that cost less than three bucks!


----------



## Hoggerjls

Baked Piggy Perch


----------



## phanagriff

Baked Flounder


----------



## fishingfred

Trout pan fried with mushrooms and crab meat.


----------



## KillaHookset

grilled boudin stuffed flounder


----------



## Shaky

deep fried flounder!


----------



## judweiser

Redfish on the half-shell, mmm maybe a little blue crab on top


----------



## reelthreat

Flounder and I like to eat it anyway it is cooked.


----------



## muzzleloader

Blackened Redfish with Shrimp Embrochette appetizers washed down with Bud Light on ice !


----------



## I Fall In

Flounder Fried the way my Mom does it on the beach. Nothing better. Don't forget the fried taters and Pork and Beans. Dang now I'm HONGREY:bounce:


----------



## Knee Deep N POC

grilled mahi


----------



## Drundel

Nothing beats fresh fried trout. Redfish on the half shell is a close #2.


----------



## TioJaime

Its fried triple tail for me!


----------



## Neverenough

Blackened triple tail


----------



## baitbuckett

Fried catfish!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Baked flounder and fried catfish tied for 1st place


----------



## cg3

*bubba blade*

Any of them.. Fried Fried Fried


----------



## koyhoward

Redfish on the 1/2 shell


----------



## clint623

Grilled Flounder! The absolute best!

Clint


----------



## elkhunter49

Fried flounder works for me. Baker


----------



## SkeeterJeff63

Crappie - fried!


----------



## slabnabbin

Fried or grilled crappie! As long as it involves crappie it is good!


----------



## Cajun76

Stuffed flounder, with Cajun stuffing.


----------



## SoDak Hunter

Beer battered walleye!


----------



## Slim-N-None

Just about anything that swims and fried

But redfish smothered in pontchatain sauce is right there also:work:


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

Wahoo, seared on a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Major29

Blackened trout with grilled veggies!


----------



## redfisher43

favorite to eat: mesquite grilled tuna
favorite to catch: redfish


----------



## Papasnbeer

Baked Flounder....lump crab, jumbo shrimp with lemon caper sauce.


----------



## speckle-catcher

yellowfin tuna sushi


----------



## surfisher

great for grilled redfish and flounder!


----------



## Jetwader

Pan fried snapper


----------



## firephil

grilled yellowfin tuna


----------



## companocritter

Grilled Redfish on the1/2 shell.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Snook. Grilled, smothered in onions! Followed by fried snapper!!


----------



## Geauxtigers

Fried grouper with spicy coleslaw on sandwich. Use a good quality bun/roll. Homemade onion rings on the side.


----------



## doslocosranch

Blackened Mahi w dirty rice!


----------



## myprozac

Yft - seared.


----------



## Hydrocat

Tuna marinated in soy sauce and honey, then coated in seseme seeds. Grilled on each side for 1 minute- YUMM


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Grilled Redfish covered with fresh pico de gallo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plhsurfer

Stuffed flounder


----------



## salth2o

Speckled trout, fried.


----------



## Colorado

Redfish grilled with garlic butter. The more smoke the better.


----------



## TechTopwater

Redfish on the half shell,


----------



## Aggiestad

Mine would have to be stuffed flounder, nothing better in my opinion.


----------



## t-astragal

Pan fried snapper. 

Steve


----------



## Koolbreeze72

*Bubba Blade Giveaway*

#1 What is my favorite fish to eat? One filleted with a Bubba Blade.
#2 My favorite way to eat it? Freshly filleted with a Bubba Blade.

Come on guys/girls.. Good answer don't you think? :help:


----------



## Specks&Spots

Redfish on the 1/2 shell


----------



## cgmorgan06

Grilled snapper on the half shell


----------



## Fishinpayne

Fried Fish- Catfish,redfish,trout,flounder,whitebass, whiting,croaker well you get the point lol


----------



## saltwaterjunky

*Specs or reds*

Cut up in fish stick size drug thru milk into Louisiana fish fry meal fried along with baked beans brown sugared to taste and onions, fried taters with alittle onions and big ol glass of tea, oh yeah wheat bread and butter.Dam 11:30 pm and mouth watering so bad right now cause no fresh fish since 08..Bill


----------



## mkk

Whole flounder fillet rolled in mustard/picante, then rolled in fish fry. Cooked in a cast iron skillet


----------



## Brewse

Pompano..grilled with garlic butter and lemon


----------



## CavassoCruisin

Black drum, lightly seasoned and fried.


----------



## tremman78

redfish - grilled on the halfshell


----------



## backwater

Grilled Tripletail


----------



## noeservin

oven baked stuffed flounder


----------



## fishingcacher

Grilled redfish on the 1/2 shell!


----------



## millertym_1978

willydavenport said:


> Grilled redfish on the 1/2 shell!


I like the way u think!! Cant go wrong with redfish on the half shell....


----------



## birdnester

Mrschasintail said:


> Coronary Flounder!


Dipsay would be proud to serve you up with that dish as a consolation prize if you don't win the blade.

My best to date was a wahoo steaked out @ inch thickness grilled with lemon/butter and Cheif Jim Billys Seminole Swamp Seasonings......couldn't get enough of that stuff


----------



## Hotrod

Favorite fish is grilled Golden Tilefish, on the half shell, seasoned with butter, onions, pepper, and Tony Cacheries. With some lemon slices ontop. And a special salsa/ceviche mix I put ontop at the end.


----------



## muggs

Fried crappie or bluegill or red fish on the half shell. Yum!!


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep

Fried Crappie


----------



## snack

Fried catfish, crappie, redfish


----------



## marshhunter

Redfish! on the half shell- little butter and slap yo mamma!

<KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


----------



## JFolm

Stuffed flounder


----------



## robie

Fried Trout!


----------



## Tankfxr

Tough choice between fried trout or stuffed broiled flounder.


----------



## Mallardman02

Blackened Red Snapper


----------



## cva34

*Fish Contest*

Specs Trout under lights (cut the sKetters of course)..Fried in corn meal and dipped in tarter sauce or Ketchup with a squirt of Sriracha sauce (I call it Rooster sauce) in it ....cva34


----------



## Pier Pressure

Grilled shrimp on the barbee


----------



## 24Buds

blackened flounder taco's served with queso fresco cilantro shredded cabbage and mango salsa.

Favorite fish to catch, red fish hands down. (that is until I catch a tarpon) lol


That is a good lookin knife as well. Welcome to the boards


----------



## spike404

Broiled flounder, stuffed with shrimp and crab meat.


----------



## Hullahopper

Charcoal grilled crab & shrimp stuffed flounder with a lemon butter garlic sauce!


----------



## Bevo34

Fried speckled trout.


----------



## Corky

grilled redfish on the halfshell with butter, parmesan, and pico de gallo on top...


----------



## gspmike

Love Redfish On The Half


----------



## bdub25

Fried Crappie.


----------



## sippi

blackened tuna steak on the grill with pesto topping.


----------



## blackmagic

Crab and shrimp stuffed flounder.


----------



## Phat-Tuesday

Stuffed Flounder!!


----------



## the waterman

If I am eating unhealthy, beer battered snapper
If I am eating healthy baked snapper


----------



## Cylinder

Fried Speckled Trout using my secret batter recipe handed down from the late Iver Bidne!


----------



## VinnysquidTX

Any fish FRIED!!


----------



## jeff.w

A whole flounder on the pit. Seasoned and buttered up. Deelish


----------



## Cast Off

Redfish on the 1/2 shell !!


----------



## Red Wrangler

Great knife


----------



## twinfish

Red fish on the grill


----------



## coogerpop

Pompano,grilled on a bed of onion slices and seasoned with butter and lemon pepper.....


----------



## JavelinaRuss

Grill redfish on the half shell with fresh pico de gallo heaped on top to keep the fish moist. Good stuff!!!


----------



## POC Troutman

i'd have to say my favorite fish to eat is just good old fashioned pan fried trout, straight off the boat to the pan!


----------



## fishin redneck

x2


----------



## wiltray4000

*I Like...*

Fried toout.


----------



## 93racer

Grilled redfish or trout fillets.


----------



## rstyfshooks

Loves me some Specks


----------



## Swampus

Fried Halibut soaked in beer batter of pancake mix...Big Ol' Man Chunks...Very Yummy!:brew2::texasflag


----------



## rjc1982

Baked Flounder stuffed with crabmeat.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Flounder. I'll take it any way you wanna cook but baked and stuffed w/popcorn shrimp and crabmeat is the bomb!


----------



## spicyitalian

Redfish on the halfshell, grilled. Bam!


----------



## mtaswt

I like me some fried trout!


----------



## Spectrout0276

Baked stuffed flounder w/ crab and shrimp stuffing in a white wine and butter sauce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justfishin

*Favorite*

Grilled whole flounder basted in garlic butter sauce.


----------



## ol' salt

flounder stuffed with crab meat, with a buttery white wine sauce and capers.


----------



## younggun55

Trout, rubbed with mustard, rolled in fish fry and dropped into hot grease!


----------



## lean2

blackened snapper tacos with an ice cold dos xx's. aw man why did u have to go and get me thinking bout that?


----------



## Gar King Fishing Guides

Red fish Grilled 1/2 shell with lemon juice and tony's


----------



## CentexPW

Cevechi made with fresh trout. baked stuffed flounder is a close second


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Seared wahooooooooo dipped in a soy/sriracha mix.


----------



## CAPI TRAV

Flounder- Stuffed


----------



## K LoLo

My favorite fish to catch is redfish.

My favorite fish to eat would be flounder, stuffed with crab and shrimp.


----------



## jamaicablonde

Fried red snapper in a taco with spicy slaw.


----------



## captjw3

Nothing like the thrill of catching a nice flounder! Man I need a new knife too! I like what I see in this knife, win or loose Im gonna get me one soon!


----------



## bcavnar

Texas redfish on the half shell seasoned with good ol Tony's and some lemon


----------



## Treble J

Red Snapper on the half shell. Cut down vein, not thru skin. Then run knife ouitwards from center cut between skin and meat. Leave last 1/4" of outside edge of meat attached to skin. Do this in both directions from center. You now have a butterflied half shell. Stuff with your favorite stuffing, mine's a homemade crab stuffing. Grill indirect basting with butter/garlic mixture to keep fish from drying out while stuffing cooks. Stuffing reaches 170*, you're done.


----------



## rowdyone

Crab stuffed flounder


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn

Fried, fresh-caught speckled trout!


----------



## txstguy

I'd have to say blackened anything.

Specifically, redfish.


----------



## Brother Bob

*Fried*

Plain ole fried redfish for me!


----------



## S-3 ranch

grilled tuna


----------



## Gasspergoo

Love to catch any fish that will bite, but my favorite to eat is grilled tuna.


----------



## R&R BROTHERS

Red Snapper. Grilled then covered with cheese and sauteed onions, bell peppers, mushrooms, and jalapenos. Then served on a bed of dirty/cajun rice. M MMMM :biggrin:


----------



## 032490

Fried flounder.
Ken


----------



## djcook68

BBQ red on the half shell


----------



## Bubbaette

Don't really like fish but if I have to eat it I like fried flounder. Favorite fish to catch is redfish.


----------



## lilevil

gonna win one or buy one....fo sho!


----------



## manwitaplan

Halibut

Beer battered and fried!


----------



## bigbarr

Stuffed Flounder with crabmeat !


----------



## bigdave01

*Fish*

Redfish on the 1/2 shell


----------



## Miles2Fish

Wahoo! Sashimi.....right off the fish and into my mouth! I love it!

BTW I have used all the Bubba blades now as I am always the fish cleaner on the boats I fish with and they are all amazing......from trout to Cobia you won't be disappointed. Miles


----------



## yakity

Whole Flounder, deboned, stuffed with crab stuffing, on the grill.


----------



## aaron9578

*Trout*

Speckled trout, fried!


----------



## txslamonice

Beer battered flounder fried, slapped on a tortilla, little bit of cheese, fresh salsa, jalepenos, sour cream and a squeeze of lime!

sent while "working"


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Red Fish deep fried !!!!!


----------



## Profish00

Fried crappie


----------



## Specsniper

Blackened redfish baja tacos with a cool adult beverage.


----------



## chicapesca

Grilled Black Drum on the half shell. Topped with candied jalepenos and cream cheese. Yumm!

And welcome to 2Cool Fishing!!


----------



## bill

Not a easy choice,

going to say freshwater crappie fried is the best

hush puppies and fried catfish are a close second

for saltwater it would need to be flounder (just about any way cooked works)

grilled tuna is my second choice at home and first for dinner out if it's seafood


----------



## reb

Broiled stuffed flounder.


----------



## tewltime

*favorite fish*

Favorite catch- yellowfin tuna and then grill it.


----------



## ToddyTrout

*favorite fish*

Wahoo grilled!!!


----------



## Jason Slocum

*favorite fish*

Fried tile fish


----------



## jgmorales

Fried Mahi Mahi Sandwhich, French Bread, Chipotle Mayonaise, Lettuce, Tomatoes, Avacados, and a Cold Sam Adams Octoberfest


----------



## batmaninja

stuffed flouder cooked on a grill


----------



## dmueller

Redfish on the halfshell!!!


----------



## HAYWIREZ

grilled redfish with pieces of shrimp on top covered in picante sauce


----------



## goldwingtiny

Trout or Redfish... Blackened on Cast iron griddle.


----------



## saltylady

Stuffed flounder


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Chicken fried red snapper or grouper.


----------



## FishnBarbie

*sheeps*

Love to simmer sheepshead filets in spicy crab boil until just barely done, then dip in melted garlic butter like crab or lobster. The Bubba Knife might just convince the hubby to let us keep a few next time. He hates cleaning them.


----------



## double play

Fried Flounder with jalapeno tartar sauce! Yes, I like it whole on the grill as well.


----------



## BlueBay

Stuffed flounder!


----------



## Stringer

Grilled Redfish on the half shell smothered in a lime picante sauce.


----------



## redheatfishing

flounder stuffed and broiled


----------



## Thepartsguy50

flounder gumbo or crab/shrimp stuffed flounder


----------



## Razzorduck

I love catching flounder. Stuffed whole and grilled over a wood fire.


----------



## dabear

I love red fish grilled on the half shell and your drawing the day my baby girl goes in and has her thyroid lymph nodes removed because of cancer.


----------



## chucktx

i love eating fried crappie!!!!! i love catching them even more! thanks for the offer!!


----------



## tentcotter

Olive oil, lime & cilantro marinated Spanish Mack fillet-smoked


----------



## Hermerica

*Fish Tacos*



nsinning said:


> 2coolfishing.com would like to welcome our new sponsor Bubba Blade! The Bubba Blade is a series of knives that stay sharper longer, resist rusting, and hold up under the harsh environment of saltwater fishing. The Bubba Blade also features a no-slip grip handle that gives you a great grip even when wet or slimy, so your hand does not slip into the blade. For more information on the Bubba Blade, check out their website at www.bubbablade.com.
> 
> And now, a special giveaway for our members! Just answer this question: "What is your favorite fish to eat and your favorite way to eat it?" If you don't like fish but are still interested in participating let us know what your favorite fish to catch is!
> 
> All who provide a reply will be entered into a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a 9" fillet knife! We will draw a winner on 09/25. Good luck!


 Speckled trout in a tempura beer batter, with chipotle slaw and cilantro in corn tortilla


----------



## Myassys Dragon

Grilled Wahoo!


----------



## rubberducky

My number 1 is flounder!!! Frayed mmmmm I'm hungry!!! Then it's white bass again frayed. 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## txdougman

Trout! Seasoned bread crumbs, sauted in butter with garlic and shiitake mushrooms. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.:spineyes:


----------



## wshniwasfshn

grilled yellow fin tuna medium rare - cant beat it


----------



## skipjack express

Blackened skipjack


----------



## jdipper1

Redfish cooked anyway.


----------



## john66

Blackened red fish and cold beer


----------



## alant

I love eating small (legal) trout filets with a light dusting of corn meal deep fried. 

I'm living proof of the old saying, "every fisherman wants to catch the biggest fish, but when they're fried on a platter they're grabbing the small fish". 

But I also love to catch that 24" red and put it on the grill.


----------



## tmyfml

grilled redfish


----------



## Won Hunglo

Spoonbill catfish with a fork.


----------



## fwoodwader

Stuffed flounder with a crab meat stuffing...


----------



## PSEXforce2010

Any kind of catfish and fried to a golden crisp. Any day of the week, including Saturday and Sunday


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Fresh trout sautéed in garlic/lemon/olive oil served with steamed asparagus and brown rice.


----------



## daryl1979

Redfish on the half shell


----------



## chaco

Flounder, grilled. Ever the best

.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Fried catfish with shrimp with onions rings or dirty rice and hush puppies & I'm happy!


----------



## Fishtexx

Grilled Redfish on the half shell!


----------



## Lucky

Stuffed flounder!!!!!


----------



## texasflatrat

Red snapper on the grill in foil boats with Tony, butter, and lemon juice


----------



## specsultan

Red Snapper Piccata


----------



## Ca1297

Spec trout, blackened!!


----------



## bobbaganoosh

Redfish ponchatrain...umm umm good!


----------



## jman0328

Redfish on the half shell


----------



## Specktackulure

Blackened Redfish

Jeff


----------



## Texas-Fisherman

Hard to beat some good ole fried catfish!


----------



## wisslbritches

Blackened Redfish Pontchartrain....hands down


----------



## Blitz678

Trout... Blackened


----------



## CanePole

poached speckled trout with bronze seasoning.


----------



## HATTERAS

*Sashimi*

Any sashimi


----------



## rippin lips

ling steaks.Yum


----------



## wildchild

:cheers: YFT sashimi w/soy sauce/ wasabi yum


----------



## wildchild

:cheers: YFT w/soy sauce/wasabi---YUM


----------



## 32redman

YFT soy.wasabi,ginger mix


----------



## panhandle_slim

Garlic crusted wahoo


----------



## tailinreds

Blackened Snapper with a little of cabbage, avacado & Louisiana Hot Sauce in a corn tortilla


----------



## 61Bubbletop

Broiled Flounder with crab stuffing, then a good Pontchartrain sauce poured over the top.


----------



## Redsrbetter

*Bubba Blade*

Crappie filets fried, by far some of the best eating.
9" Bubba Blade would be perfect!


----------



## KarrMar

Redfish on the half shell


----------



## DBrown0550

*Favorite fish to eat*

Fried trout or flounder, lightly battered!


----------



## lx22f/c

Striper grilled 


If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## BTEX

Grilled Red fish. Please count me in.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Fatty Tuna Sashimi


----------



## snowman10200

golden fried trout


----------



## HTownBoi281

Chilean Sea bass dusted in tapioca starch and fried served with a low sodium soy sauce mixed with a tiny bit of ponzu sauce with white rice!! MMMMmmmm MMMMMmmmm GOOD!!


----------



## lettuce $

inshore fried flat fish. offshore fried snaps.


----------



## elrober

*Fish to Eat*

Fresh flounder filet deep fried and served with butter / lemon / cooking wine for sauce.


----------



## sulross1

is this limited to gulf fish? if not it's hard to beat fresh wild salmon grilled or baked halibut is great too ,if we're talking GOM it's gotta be tuna, dorado(dolphin), amberjack or flounder then specs and reds, man too many choices to limit myself to one favorite, maaaaaan now I'm hungry oh and I forgot the snappers and groupers


----------



## dragpuller

*Favorite Fish*

Favorite fish to catch and to eat is flounder. Just score the fish on the top side, some season salt, Italian seasoning and broil till done. Em Em you can't beat it!


----------



## rockportfulton

*favorite fish - blackened tuna*

blackened tuna


----------



## fishintell

floudner stuffed with blue crab stuffing!! it is the beeeest......


----------



## Texmex1951

Redfish on the Half shell for sure!! Garnished with a couple of orange slices!


----------



## redneck694x41

snapper on the halfshell


----------



## Nathanww

Trout... like em just about anyway but my favorite is fried!


----------



## trashcanslam

A deep fried 12" Louisiana keeper trout


----------



## FrankH

Speckled Trout, Louisiana style fried Speck w/avocado


----------



## rattler

Deep fried whole flounder.

>E


----------



## rnsnrek

Pacific NW Spring Chinook Salmon, a little dry rub, lightly smoked then finished on the BBQ.


----------



## Kenner21

Pan seared Halibut, thank you for the give away.


----------



## DQW

Fresh fried speckled trout for me...


----------



## JonTX

Crab Stuffed Flounder...mmmmmmmm


----------



## Huntnfish

redfish with butter and garlic cooked on the grill


----------



## dan_wrider

Grilled durado. Can't beat it imo.


----------



## Bayduck

*Thanks*

Tilefish.........Slightly breaded cooked in skillet with EVOO


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Grilled red fish on the half shell for me!


----------



## Texxan1

Redfish on the half shell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xp22

Baked or fried trout

TW


----------



## nitrofish

Grilled flounder on fish tacos


----------



## Wile E Coyote

Bluegill fried or grilled


----------



## sargentmajor

I dont eat fish often but when I do I prefer dosxx red drums,the worlds most interesting fisherman,a ledgend in my own mind....smile


----------



## Coastal Quest

Speckled trout pan fried....


----------



## cfitz22

anything but hardheads - Grilled!


----------



## texascorky1

Speckled trout soaked in green Tabasco sprinkled with Tonys Chacheres then batter with cracker crumbs and pan fried with olive oil


----------



## lite-liner

Favorite fish: rainbow runner, sashimi.
Sliced with the new thin bubba blade, of course


----------



## rockwalker

Flounder baked with fresh lemon and boudain stuffing


----------



## bilgerat

Grilled Redfish with Slap Ya Mamma / Butter


----------



## funewgy

Broiled flounder with lots of lemon and tarter sauce!!!


----------



## fish-r-ride

Amberjack fried and seasoned with Louisiana New Orleans style fish fry mix. Of course it's hard to beat any fish fried with it.


----------



## degham

Broiled Flounder


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Grouper ~ Grilled or fried.


----------



## RedfishStalker

I love my flounder stuffed with some cajun crawfish stuffing.


----------



## bcrenshaw

*Flounder*

Either stuffed or just baked!!! My mouth is watering!!!


----------



## fish'nchipper

Jamaican style whole yellowtail snapper pan simmered and garnished some scotch bonnet pepper sauce. ymmmmm.


----------



## cmeister

snaper fried -simple and good.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Red snapper saviche but instead of pico I use avocados.


----------



## Melon

Stuffed flounder with crab meat and shrimp. With lots butter and stuffing.


----------



## Aggie Chris

speckled trout made into fish tacos.


----------



## calvinbr

That is a very good looking blade.


----------



## Bigwater

Ling fried in corn meal.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## djduke47823

Grilled Red fish.....


----------



## cholley28

flounder. fried southern style


----------



## Bholland8

Grilled tuna,pink in the middle


----------



## Knotty Fly

Pink Snapper is my favorite, "wink" as for true aquadic fish that you catch, it would be redfish on the half shell.


----------



## Firetigr

Fried whole flounder with crab pico on the side!


----------



## dpeck

I love speckled trout baked with McCormicks Montreal Steak seasoning rub with butter and garlic. MMMmmm!!!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog

I like reds...


----------



## weimtrainer

Flounder stuffed with homemade shrimp, crab and cornbread stuffing. Nice Remoulade sauce on the side.


----------



## Brian P.

Baked trout stuffed with some resh crab


----------



## fishin minnie

My all time favorite fish hands down is flounder!! My very favorite way to cook it is on the pit whole with butter, salt, and pepper


----------



## rodeo311

I love to catch Flounder. Don't eat fish, but love too see people's face's when I give them a nice flattie. I catch alot of flounder all year. did real good today.


----------



## Don Smith

Grilled red fish on the half shell.


----------



## BO78

Blackened reds!!!! And cold ones with the family!!!


----------



## SURF Buster

I am old school, Perch fresh caught gutted and deep fried. Dont even have to remove the scales.


----------



## Teedavid

*Favorite Fish*

Fried Flounder Filets!!


----------



## 7Lfarm

*trout*

ill go with trout fried with ritz crakers


----------



## BFTMASTER

Ling strips seasoned and fried for tacos


----------



## texan1800

Flounder, drizzle a little butter, sprinkle a little tony's, lay some sliced oranges on top and bake :dance:


----------



## fishguy

*Trout*

Trout grilled with garlic and lime sauce.


----------



## Saltconversion

Flounder, cooked.


----------



## coachlaw

Redfish, grilled on the halfshell, with sauteed shrimp on top.


----------



## ggasturbine

broiled flounder and cold beer


----------



## C-Rob

Kingfish; balled-out & fried, not filleted.

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## claudejrc

Red snapper smothered with a garlic splash and thrown directly on the pit!


----------



## AlaskaTex

Catfish fried and Red Salmon smoked.


----------



## TXXpress

Fried Flounder! 

Nice knife. I love the handle design. Thanks!


----------



## VBF

Blackened redfish. Pan seared with asparagus! Yum!


----------



## Fishin' Magician

Redfish on the half shell with a side of homemade mac n cheese.


----------



## blueaddiction

Stuffed Flounder with some grilled corn with a Corona!!

That's a meal!!


----------



## shorty70

Flounder, hands down, grilled. Little tough to filet,tho...


----------



## Chasin Tail

Redfish Ceviche. Good stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron R.

Flounder.........stuffed with crab.


----------



## aggie71

*Fishing*

Best to catch is Redfish and the best to eat is trout. 
The best way to eat trout is stuffed with large lump crab meat and grilled with garlic and dill weed, just a little lemon juice and Tony C's.


----------



## galbayfisher

flounder fried with Tony Chachere mix. YUM!


----------



## ntezbnchz

Fresh caught, cut on the boat, Tuna Sashimi


----------



## Rickolitus

stuffed flounder or fried speckled trout


----------



## Jess

I love catching flounder and pan frying them.:dance:


----------



## katzig

Flounder baked in butter & garlic


----------



## KingTut

broiled redfish fillet slathered w/mayo and sprinkled w/cappers, layed over a mound of rice piloff


----------



## CKJSN

Fried Blue Gill


----------



## vito66

*Redfish*

Blackened or grilled (not on the halfshell) then covered in my creamy seafood, slightly alfreado sauce.


----------



## fernht8

Red on the half shell, and ice cold miller lite.


----------



## MBrones

Grilled tuna steaks!


----------



## amerson357

*RE*

Grilled Grouper with a touch of lemon


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ling marinated in lemon sauce and pepper.


----------



## let's talk fishin

Stuffed flounder but love catching trout.


----------



## trackatrout

I love to eat speckled trout and like it fried!


----------



## komg

Fried Crappie and jalepeno hush puppies


----------



## Mossback7

Grilled cobia with BBQ sauce


----------



## MJP

Blackened snapper with a cold bud!


----------



## RedfishStalker

redfish on a half shell that has been filleted with my new bubba knife.


----------



## Power Pole

Grilled Durado with cream cheese spread on the fillet, 3slices of fresh jalapeno on top of the cream cheese, wrapped with bacon


----------



## natureboy

Any fish that bites, like Bubba: baked, fried, bbq, grilled, steamed, boiled, smoked, roasted, smothered, slow cooked, etc. but nothing raw.


----------



## NTENUFFISHIN

*yum-yum!!!*

speckled trout fillets-louisiana seasoned fish fry with a touch of garlic powder-deep fried until golden brown with a light squeeze of lemon juice roght before you eat it !!!!


----------



## jlynn33

Fried speckled trout!


----------



## jbaca15

*Flounder*

Definately baked flounder. Just scale it, cut some slits, add butter, lemon, and tony's.


----------



## tmt3

Flounder stuffed with a boudin cream cheese mix,


----------



## blankstair

Redfish on the halfshell, easy to clean and cook on the the grill.


----------



## grodfish

Crab stuffed Flattie! Yummy!


----------



## buzzard bill

*Grouper*

Grouper fillets coated in melted butter, a dash of Paul Prudhomme's "Blackened Redfish Magic" seasoning and sauteed a few minutes per side in smokin hot grill pan with a tablespoon of olive oil. Yum


----------



## trout tracker2

*trout and bannas*

Trout with bananas found in the back of Chester Moore's Texas trout tactics book in the recipes section.


----------



## lairdoglencairn

Redfish on the half shell!


----------



## 100 AMP

WAHOO on the grill


----------



## SS Never Catch

*Clark's Inn Style w/ King's Inn Tarter Sauce*

Clarks Inn(POC) has the very best fresh breaded trout. You have to bring your own. Add Kings Inn(Riviera Beach) Tarter Sauce and you will hurt yourself! I can get close at the house but never dupicate!


----------



## aggie80

mahi seasoned and grilled over onions, soy, and worchester -Jeffrey


----------



## garybryan

Broiled flounder stuffed with crab.


----------



## TexasCowboy

Fried Fresh Croaker with a cold beer!!!!


----------



## danny2012

*maui*

Mahi mahi grilled with pico de gallo m........


----------



## day18

Trout pan fried with lemon and lots of butter


----------



## anoldlady

Blackened redfish baby! Delicious!


----------



## NTENUFFISHIN

*Can't beat it!*

Trout fillets-louisiana seasoned fish fry-a little garlic powder-fried until just golden brown then just a little fresh lemon squeezed on the fillets! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Animal Chris

Redfish on the Half Shell with Potty Trained Sauce (Recipe is on the board)


----------



## cutbaitannie

*flounder courdon blu*

Stuff flounder with ham, swiss cheese and grey poupon


----------



## douglasgilbert

*Favorite fish*

Trout Almondine


----------



## finaddiction

mahi-mahi coated liberally with blackened seasoning and grilled

fin


----------



## closingtime

Stuffed flounder


----------



## SargentfishR

grilled grouper w tequila lime butter (food network receipe)


----------



## scooter79

Crappie...Fried


----------



## NWW

*Flounder*

Broiled


----------



## matterboy123

I absolutely love Ling. I portion it in about 8 - 10 oz steaks. Grill it with a butter/lemon/garlic sauce, my own Then I like to make a Pontchatrain, sorry for spelling, sauce. I serve this on a bed of brown rice along with some grilled asparagus. Man I am getting hungry. You can use any fish, red, flounder, trout, snapper, mahi and even shark. But Ling is my ultimate favorite. Thank for the opportunity to win such a quality product.


----------



## warcat

Put me down for trout fried in Fish Fry!


----------



## smellinfishy

Fried Crappie is hard to beat


----------



## bluecat00

warcat said:


> Put me down for trout fried in Fish Fry!


x2


----------



## basshunter

fried catfish


----------



## herefishy

*Mahi*

Blackened Mahi. Sometimes topped with brown butter and cream suace with shrimp


----------



## Perfectly Adequate

I like to catch a redfish, fillet it, skin it, de-bone it, and blacken them fillets with Paul Prudomme's Redfish Magic on a hot skillet!


----------



## Flounder Face

Grilled salmon, served with an almond vinnaigrette sauce.


----------



## Ruff

*Grouper*

Grilled Grouper, just a little bit of salt and pepper for seasoning.


----------



## Mr. Fish

Speckled Trout.
Fried.


----------



## Qbano

Blackened Redfish all the way!


----------



## WillieT

Grilled flounder. Welcome to 2Cool and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

Blackened Catfish.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

flounder stuffed !!!!! now gimme that blade bubba !! lol


----------



## jeeptex

Wahoo on the grill!


----------



## Bassman5119

Fried flounder or crappie!!!!


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish

Favorite fish is Scianops Ocellotus and I love it Blackened


----------



## Gfish

Grilled Red Fish on the half shell.... coated in butter, fresh chopped garlic and cilantro then fresh ground pepper. As you pull it off fresh squeezed lemon. Don't forget the ice cold Shiner Bock.


----------



## EricG

blackened flounder


----------



## The Salty Texan

I love grilled red snapper on a bed of rice pilaf, cant be beat!!


----------



## big john o

Fried crappie.


----------



## T.C.

Grouper; My uncles special cheesy fish


----------



## cast'n & blast'n

Cajun crab stuffed flounder, don't get much better than that!


----------



## scwine

salmon--raw, w/ a little soy sauce and wasabi


----------



## pYr8

Shrimp stuffed flounder, Gulf classic


----------



## asharpshooter

I like catching redfish and eating them grilled on the halfshell!


----------



## snuffy

*Favorite fish to eat*

Grilled Ling


----------



## Mantaray

Blackened red fish. Just spread good amount of Tony's seasoning over fillets and throw in a hot buttered pan . Of course, a fillet knife would definitely help to get those perfect blackened fillets. Yum!


----------



## DannyMac

Broiled flounder topped with crab!


----------



## Danny Jansen

I like all fish with white meat and I like them fried.


----------



## reddrummer

Amberjack grilled with butter and lemon at the deer lease!


----------



## cloudy

Trout and flounder fried and grill


----------



## Archer

The endangered Red snapper smothered in fresh Pico de Gallo and baked.


----------



## OneMore

Blacked Snapper, stuffed Flounder or Tuna marinated and cooked on mesquite coals. Sorry I have more than one I love fish.


----------



## ShadyCajin

Oh man i like me some dem Flounders seasoned up and stuffed up and grilled on dat pit till it nice and brown and hot !!!! o ya


----------



## El ROJO LOCO

Red fish on a half shell ala mexicana which in chopped onions,serranos pepers,tomatoes with lemon juices and a sprinkle of cilantro and a shot of garlic salt


----------



## Galvanizer

Goldfish on the half shell grilled yummy! Lol


----------



## flatfishking

Fryed Flounder Anyday


----------



## mwwebb8

Just a simple 'ol country boy........speckled trout fried up with Tony Chachere fish fry. Life is good:smile:


----------



## HoustonKid

x1000 for Redfish on the half shell grilled over mesquite.


----------



## Ox Eye

I don't understand the question, but that sure looks like a fine knife you got there.


----------



## live2fish247

Fried crappie. Thanks for the contest!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hsif

rohs


----------



## fishntx62

Fried Crappie Fillets


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Blackened mahi with bell peppers, onions, and some cheese.


----------



## red11

Trout Ceviche


----------



## hippyfisher

Fish tacos made with red snapper grilled in a lime/cilantro/cayenne pepper marinade.


----------



## Burnttexex29

Imagine rolling waves in the 7 ft range with a 10-15 knot onshore wind a half mile off when the drag starts singing...your fighting the boat rocking the waves crashing and the fish pulling to finally drag in that 6 foot blacktip. You make it back to shore by 2 thoroughly exhausted to clean your prize. you make it to the house light the grill watch the smoke pour off and as you sit there drinking a cold drink the thought of your favorite fish to eat isn't a redfish or a shark or a catfish....You know your favorite fish to eat is the one you just caught. If you just caught a redfish thats the best, but if you just caught a 70 lb blacktip then thats the one. I gotta say my favorite fish to eat is always the one I just caught


----------



## jerkyourcroaker

Fried speckled trout and hush puppies!


----------



## 32redman

Mahi Vera Cruz


----------



## saltie dawg

speckled trout padded with flour and low heat pan fried in butter.... mmmm.

good luck 
saltie dawg


----------



## majek17

Redfish, soaked in Tabasco dipped in Beer Batter and fried up. Its the best.


----------



## rzrbak

Crappie....... Fried.


Bobby


----------



## troutomatic1488

Black Tip shark steak 1" thick cooked on the grill.


----------



## Quink

A grilled red on the halfshell with a twist of lemon and a frosty beverage while they cook if you know what I mean.:smile:


----------



## Bayou RedFish

Deep Fried Speckled Trout! yummmmmy!


----------



## MBPD3510

Stuffed flounder


----------



## cklimpt

Grilled Redfish on the half shell!


----------



## Gary

Fried Flounder Sandwiches.

Fresh fillets marinated with a combination of fresh limes and lemon. Then drug through a mix of plain flour mixed with fresh cracked black pepper and ground sea salt.

Plate would be set with Mr's Bairds Texas Toast slathered with a quality Tarter Sauce, Ice burg lettuce, dill pickles and sliced cucumber.

On the side would be fresh boiled shrimp, home grown tomatoes, a few slices of lime drenched avocado and an ice cold beer while watching my favorite football team.

And then sex. :cheers:


----------



## dunedawg

Trout fried!!


----------



## andyl0118

reds on the half shell with some mesquite burning under them


----------



## Will32Rod

Grilled redfish on the half shell, sprinkled with a little paprika, black pepper, and fresh dill. When done a little fresh squeezed lime and melted butter.


----------



## j-haynie

Tina Fish out of the can!tuna!.


----------



## Gofish2day

*Bronze Crappie*

Same as Blacked but less heat and no mess. Hot fry pan with a little Olive oil and just a touch of butter. Tony's seasoning on both sides. Drop in for 3 min on each side. Should look like french toast. 1/2 cup white wine to deglaze the pan. Pour over fish and eat. Easy and low cal!


----------



## scruffiest1

grilled flounder or fried cat fish


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Hardhead Sushi...Too dam good raw to ever cook it.


----------



## mattintexas40k

redfish on the halfsell!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

red snapper/grilled fish tacos, side of black beans


----------



## Viking48

Love fried Red Snapper


----------



## essayons75

Any fish in Cioppino!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/cioppino/


----------



## Texashookers

Fried trout


----------



## -HIC-

Blackened Red Snapper.


----------



## inshore77

*Bubba Blade*

Tuna Fish in a Sandwich w/Cheetos!!:cheers:


----------



## soulman

Nothing can be grilled gulf coast Mahi Mahi and sharing it with all of your friends.........Life if complete.


----------



## soulman

Nothing can beat grilled gulf coast Mahi Mahi and enjoying it with close friends at a bonfire on the beach. Good times.


----------



## soulman

Nothing beats grilled gulf coast Mahi Mahi and enjoying it with close friends at a bonfire on the beach. Good times.


----------



## KEMPOC

Flounder filets - rubbed with a little olive oil and dusted with Tony Z's then about 30 seconds per side on a smoking hot iron skillet - not blackened - just flash cooked.


----------



## captfrankie

*Tuna*

Tuna. Sushi or Seared Rare


----------



## woodd203

Wahoo grilled


----------



## Justin Timberleg

Smoked Mullet


----------



## dekelopez

fried trout


----------



## Ikeman

*Favorite fish*

Stuffed Flounder without a doubt!!


----------



## Remington

Fresh crappie caught with a cane pole, just as I remember doing with my grandpa many years ago. Then frying it up with hush puppies and French fries on the lakes edge with the family.


----------



## 1fisher77316

Grilled redfish..primarily on the half shell


----------



## Scaplan

I don't really like to eat fish, but I love my wife who loves flounder baked, redfish grilled on the half shell, trout cooked any way you can imagine and beer battered sheepshead fillets. And she cleans all the fish! She really needs a new fillet knife.


----------



## Lesto

Grouper sammich!


----------



## les1958

crappie fresh fried


----------



## bohunk1

Grilled tuna steak on the grill


----------



## Duke

Favorite to eat is Freshwater Catfish fried, to catch Speckled Trout!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

Crappie, Fried with Slap Ya Mama' fish fry.


----------



## normanflynn

Mangrove snapper cought off the jetties and fried while the meat is still twitching all done while consuming massive quantities of XX with a few of my favorite people.


----------



## das71198

Redfish ceviche is the best and better with a XX.


----------



## pelochas

steamed flounder with a hint of lemon and pepper


----------



## TWHJ28

Baked Flounder


----------



## 32redman

baked flounder in a hollandaise sauce


----------



## peckerwood

Fried crappie
Fried grouper


----------



## racin_redneck

stuffed flounder


----------



## RedHooker

Trout, battered and deep fried.


----------



## rlh

Grilled redfish sandwich


----------



## dparkerh

WILD Salmon. Grilled or Baked. :smile:


----------



## gman7605

*Bubba Knife*

smoked redfish over deer liver


----------



## DannyP

Blackened Catfish


----------



## john66

Shrimp stuffed flounder


----------



## 1-2-Fish

Stuffed Flounder!!


----------



## mrheavy

Grilled, freckled trout rolled in a taco.


----------



## Siena34

Grilled redfish


----------



## Slip

Grilled Redfish On the half shell, and stuffed flounder.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Fried catfish


----------



## 180gc

grilled triple tail with lemon butter and garlic


----------



## trout01

Fried catfish they way the doctors tell you how not to eat it.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish

Id have to say fried speckled trout, tried it for the first time this summer and I loved it!


----------



## KidDoc

Red Snapper, grilled.


----------



## matchejm

Almost every salt water fish grille spicy with grilled. Srimp on top cooked right at my place in sargent texas fresh from the watering


----------



## SSFIREMAN

I love me some Halibut and love it in some beer batter deep fried. Yea baby.


----------



## hardheaded

blackened redfish


----------



## dwilliams35

Grilled trout


----------



## BigBurg

*Redfish*

Redfish On the 1/2 shell.


----------



## mjordan04

*Favorite Fish*



nsinning said:


> 2coolfishing.com would like to welcome our new sponsor Bubba Blade! The Bubba Blade is a series of knives that stay sharper longer, resist rusting, and hold up under the harsh environment of saltwater fishing. The Bubba Blade also features a no-slip grip handle that gives you a great grip even when wet or slimy, so your hand does not slip into the blade. For more information on the Bubba Blade, check out their website at www.bubbablade.com.
> 
> And now, a special giveaway for our members! Just answer this question: "What is your favorite fish to eat and your favorite way to eat it?" If you don't like fish but are still interested in participating let us know what your favorite fish to catch is!
> 
> All who provide a reply will be entered into a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a 9" fillet knife! We will draw a winner on 09/25. Good luck!


 Redfish on the 1/2 shell


----------



## Main Frame 8

Only 596 replies. I am liking my chances to win this knife!!!!


----------



## Richard

Fish tacos using grilled trout, sauteed onions, bell peppers and jalapenos.


----------



## Batboy0068

wahoo on the grill


----------



## trouthooker

Smoked salmon is the only fish I eat! Sweet ***** filet knife definitely helps!


----------



## DINKFISH

anything and everything - sushi


----------



## Boiler

Fried Crappie is ABSOLUTELY the best!


----------



## CAPSIZED

boudin stuffed flounder


----------



## OMB

*Bubba Blade*

All fish are great if prepared right. Nice blade!


----------



## CaptainHebert

Just regular fried trout


----------



## MurDoc04

Flounder...grilled with lemons, with some special homemade seasoning


----------



## fishbowl365

flounder fried


----------



## grayfish

Speckeled trout. Fried. Hard to beat.


----------



## BMFO

Speckled Trout Tacos!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*Oh Yea!*

Grilled, same day as caught, Amberjack at Josie's! Throw in some fried snapper, sliced homegrown tomaters and you may ask "is this heaven?"


----------



## burk09

I do not eat much fish but my favorite one to catch are bull reds in the surf they put up a good fight.


----------



## RoShoDan

*Half Shell*

Redfish on the halfshell; a little butter, a little worcestershire, a little parmesean!!


----------



## Fishhuntrope

Flounder, or maybe redfish, but tuna is good too!


----------



## JJTTraylor

Flounder grilled or ceviche


----------



## tes912

*I love all fish baked especially*

:rybka: I love to eat all fish........ haven't found one yet I dislike.

Thanks, 
Tom Smith 
Magnolia Texas


----------



## DU SPOUS

Grilled redfish on the halfshell. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## huntn4surf

Red Snapper fried in butter! Not the healthiest way to cook a fish, but my favorite.


----------



## Boaz

*Trout*

Trout, filleted


----------



## DragtheWaters

Grilled lemon grass mahi mahi on jasmine rice


----------



## obergrafeter

Fried Trout


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Blackened Snapper with a side of asparagus


----------



## tmejia59

Redfish is my favorite fish to catch on light tackle due to its tenacious fighting capabilities. 

My favorite fish to eat is flounder. I like it baked. I usually stuff it with a mixture of crab meat, shrimp and Stove Top Stuffing in a garlic butter sauce. I then baste the flounder with extra garlic and butter sauce. Yummy!!!!


----------



## jimmy64

Grilled redfish on the half shell .


----------



## ChickFilet

Deboned, crab-stuffed flounder. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=175373


----------



## FishBurd27

Smoked redfish ceviche!!! mother of god it's good....


----------



## carolinafisher

fried flounder


----------



## redfishking11

anything i can fillet with a bubba blade.


----------



## Therky42

My cousin and dad both have this knife and I used it for the first time this weekend and was impressed with the blade, handle fit well but was a little bulky. better knife than I was using before.


----------



## donkeyman

smoked stuffed flounder


----------



## fishfeeder

Whole grilled flounder, lemon/garlic butter smothered...mmmmmm


----------



## rainbowrunner

Pan fried bluegill or redear.

Yellowfin sashimi close second.


----------



## raw10628

Redfish on the half shell


----------



## chefshwn

*Catch and Eat..............*

to catch tailing reds on a Fly ..........

To Eat Nothing beats my stuffed flounder....

I pretend to be an angler on this site...........

I am a chef by trade and A New Bubba Blade would be an awsome Knife to add to my collection...........


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Tuna Sashimi!


----------



## That Robbie Guy

FishinChick said:


> Deboned, crab-stuffed flounder. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=175373


... thanks for the link!


----------



## Rodnlure

*Catch and eat!*

Grilled redfish on the halfshell!!!


----------



## goldie

fried speckled trout fillets , fried, fried, fried,


----------



## clp4

Flounder filet stuffed with crabmeat.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Whole flounder with slits cut on a grill with a simple real butter and garlic powder brushing until done with hussh puppies ,sweet tater fries and a glass of cold ice tea


----------



## MIKEW

Fried or half shell Red Snapper.


----------



## Seachaser

Grilled Grouper on an open pit! with a hint of pecan wood!


----------



## retrospeck

Blackened redfish or trout with a scoop of crawfish etouffe on top!


----------



## Finfisher

Fresh Walleye filleted and fried on a shore lunch in Northen Minnesota.
Hard to beat


----------



## yellowduck

blacken redfish fried trout and fried yellowcat yummmm


----------



## SeaTex

Flounder filets...then Redfish on a half shell.


----------



## fishin shallow

Redfish on the half shell is awesome


----------



## Big cat killer

Fresh Yellowcat deep fried


----------



## oneneo3

Grilled Flounder


----------



## JOBJR

*Redfish on the half shell*

Redfish on the half shell


----------



## espanolabass

Fried catfish breaded in cornmeal and toney's


----------



## redboom3

*Bubba*

Stuffed flounder


----------



## Firetx12

Red snapper grilled on the half shell.


----------



## Bula

flounder fried,grilled or stuffed


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Golden Croaker


----------



## DCUnger

Stuffed flounder


----------



## DEXTER

Fresh caught Crappy seasoned with lemon pepper and cooked on camp fire in butter.


----------



## 19coupe93

Red Snapper Sashimi style dipped in soy sauce mixed with wasabi. Yum!


----------



## tcross34

Fried trout!


----------



## 3192

Deboned flounder stuffed with boudin and shrimp and or crabmeat cooked over mesquite. gb


----------



## FRPB

Grilled swordfish


----------



## kasprzak7

Redfish, Redfish Veracruz


----------



## Wizness

Def gotta go with redfish on the 1/2 shell with some of my mixed seasonings. Doesn't get much better than that!!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Redfish with a ponchetrain or white wine sauce. Nothing more fun than catching reds. This knife would be awesome to filet redfish.


----------



## FISHHOGG

*Snapper with parmesan crust*

Best fish I've ever had is red snapper with a parmesan crust. Knife looks like a winner.


----------



## waterwolf

*Crappie*

Crappie from Falcon Lake that I caught while fishing with my Grandparents...Fried....What GREAT Memories,,,I can smell them frying now.


----------



## pighitt

*Trout. Fish tacos*

We love trout and make fish tacos with them. Grill with butter & Cajun seasonings. Use white corn tortillas. Pepper jelly, red cabbage, fish, cilantro & ( combo of sirachi & mayo to taste). Mmm good!


----------



## shark

Whole stuffed flounder with crab meat, crawfish, mushrooms and chives on a thee cheese buttery sauce. Some veggies for garnishing and a mash potato. Hmmmmm


----------



## sandyfork

It is hard to say which one I like the best, Flounder, Red Fish, or Trout. Since I have to pick, I would say stuffed flounder.


----------



## db0107

Fresh fried flounder


----------



## random

grilled red snapper


----------



## Dwayneinfo

Fried red snapper.


----------



## buckmaster133

*Bubba blade*

Blackened mahi mahi! Love catching them too! Thanks for the chance at a great knife!


----------



## jaybee193

Stuffed flounder


----------



## Bobby_G

Redfish on the half-shell


----------



## fire1266

Blacken catfish with crawfish gravy


----------



## JVAUGHN

redfish on the half shell with old bay butter and garlic!!


----------



## bayrat00

*Favorite Fish*

Fresh Fried Flounder in cornmeal. lightly salted.


----------



## tmstamps

Redfish are my all round favorite fish to both catch and eat. They fight like crazy, look great for pictures, and they taste great fresh and if thawed. My favorite way to prepare them is on the half shell with either a little lemon pepper and lemon juice or blackening rub with a little spray butter. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## CGR

Fried Speckled Trout


----------



## kpko

Grilled Redfish


----------



## beaucp

tilapia grilled on a cedar plank with garlic and lemon juice.


----------



## tpool

Blackened Dorado with crawfish bisque topping!

T-BONE


----------



## blu3dog

*refish tacos*

Redifsh in butter with Redfish Magic then into the taco


----------



## ks

regular ol trout or redfish (fried)


----------



## geistmjw

Speckled Trout any way u fix it is great.


----------



## tikibuddy

Grouper, pan seared then finished in the oven


----------



## Infidel12

Red's on the half shell, grilled over a mesquite fire.


----------



## GOMcatcher

Red Snapper dipped in butter, Paul Purdhommes' blackened also with Wahoo!!!


----------



## POC Troutman

when do i find out officially that i won?


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Incorrect sir.....*



POC Troutman said:


> when do i find out officially that i won?


That Bubba blade is MINE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

I won already.


----------



## BIG RON

Flounder. Flounder. Rub flounder with carlic butter wrap in foil and drill .love it


----------



## Trey C

Mullet... boiled.


----------



## Muddskipper

Yellow fin Tuna hands down .... is the best fish out there .... and the knife is perfect to fillet one with


----------



## iridered2003

beaucp said:


> tilapia grilled on a cedar plank with garlic and lemon juice.


and throw away the fish and eat the plank.:an4:


----------



## omarpena

Flounder! broiled, butter and maybe chipoltle cream sauce with red onions and cilantro


----------



## Skeeter2525

After last weekend I would have to say grilled wahoo would be my favorite.


----------



## BuddyW

fried flounder!!!


----------



## TxFig

Red Snapper on the 1/2 shell.

melt 1 cube butter and mix w/ 1 cup of lemon juice & cover flillets in a shallow casserole disk (flesh side down) and allow to soak in fridge for 6 hours.

Heat a grill to a medium heat.
Place fillets flesh side down for ~30 seconds - just long enough to sear the fleshy meat. Pour on butter/lemon juice mix. Sprinkle w/ a light coating of Tony's Cajun seasoning & papparika. 
Place thinly slice lemon over fillets and cook until meat will flake w/ a fork.


----------



## rustyb

Stuffed flounder with crab and shrimp


----------



## ATX 4x4

Eye <3 fried flounder filleted with a Bubba Blade!


----------



## mobandit

Blackened Redfish


----------



## DoubleR

*Nice Knife*

Nice


----------



## 47741

quickly seared peppercorn or sesame seed tuna


----------



## biggen63

redfish on the 1/2 shell


----------



## weavergl

crappie fried!


----------



## Jeep79

Redfish grilled on half shell.
Smothered with Alexander Sauce and served with Dirty Rice.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Its the 25th, has a winner been picked yet?


----------



## scend irie

Rippin_drag said:


> Its the 25th, has a winner been picked yet?


If not, stuffed flounder.


----------



## CDHknives

Grilled tuna


----------



## Redfishraider

Grilled Redfish on the half shell, the only way to go!!!


----------



## wennis1

Speckled Trout Cakes...like crab cakes but better.


----------



## asia

trout tacos grilled at Jose's in PoC!!


----------



## RayAM2007

Its a toss up btwn grilled specs, reds on half shell, grilled flounder


----------



## RedfishStalker

No winner yet?


----------



## RodBender54

Grilled redfish on the half shell for sure.


----------



## POC Troutman

i won, thanks everyone for playing (not really, i have no idea if the winner is announced yet)


----------



## saltwatersensations

Gafftop stuffed hardhead with dogfish sauce


----------



## POC Troutman

saltwatersensations said:


> Gafftop stuffed hardhead with dogfish sauce


i call those dogfish "mother-in-law" fish... all mouth, and no arse.

and happy birthday man


----------



## Golfplayer05

*Bubba Knife*

Ohh hands down stuffed flounder! Can't beat that!


----------



## jamisjockey

Cobia. Hands down. And the best way is to steak it into 6 ounce pieces, wrap those pieces in thick cut HEB Jalepeno bacon and grill.


----------



## iridered2003

WHO WON? after all, today is the 26th and the drewing was to be on the 25th?????????


----------



## 47741

iridered2003 You have been disqualified for a terrible attitude.


----------



## Txdarkman

Fried catfish is hard to beat.


----------



## tattoo

*offshore and bay*

Offshore - Golden Tile Fish!!!!
Bay - Stuffed Flounder!!!!


----------



## RedfishStalker

This could get ugly if they do not announce a winner. Iridered already is so mad he is misspelling drawing.


----------



## beazwelding

*Texas slam!!*

Texas slam fried or mesquite grilled!!!
I need that knife so i can clean them faster!!


----------



## iridered2003

RedfishStalker said:


> This could get ugly if they do not announce a winner. Iridered already is so mad he is misspelling drawing.


i even email their home office.:work::work::work: come on guys and ladies, bomb them with emails.


----------



## sandyfork

Hard to decide my favorite, Ilove them all. But for this contest I will choose Flounder.


----------



## BigNate523

iridered2003 said:


> i even email their home office.:work::work::work: come on guys and ladies, bomb them with emails.


well i know whos not winning the knife lol


----------



## iridered2003

BigNate523 said:


> well i know whos not winning the knife lol


don't say that:fish:


----------



## WillieT

I won, I won........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ Just kidding, but hoping.


----------



## iridered2003

they emailed me back and said i won.


----------



## RedfishStalker

iridered2003 said:


> they emailed me back and said i won.


no they told you i won. It was a typo.


----------



## nsinning

*We Have A Winner!*

Thank you to all who entered the Bubba Blade Giveaway. Here is a list of all who shared their favorite fish to eat and how they prepare it:​
1. willydavenport
2. capt.sandbar
3. steve holchak
4. FISH ON
5. bayskout
6. D.L.
7. Court
8. Smackdaddy53
9. Mick R.
10. G-O-T-B
11. Night Trout
12. txteltech
13. offshorefanatic
14. saltwatersensations
15. sweenyite
16. redneck91
17. JoeD
18. Breiger79
19. Walkin' Jack
20. Baystlth22
21. Snorkle
22. ochapa
23. osobrujo
24. teamgafftop1
25. Gluconda
26. Teamgafftop2
27. CaptDocHoliday
28. Rubberback
29. Texan2
30. regulator
31. roundman
32. Shallow Minded
33. 1fastmerc
34. ChumStain
35. esc
36. ERdoc
37. swanchez
38. petermypeter
39. Captain Dave
40. trodery
41. RG
42. TopDrive
43. gvmtcheez
44. Igofish
45. AggieDad
46. BigNate523
47. DPFISHERMAN
48. Raynorshine
49. iridered2003
50. Auer Power
51. Andy_c
52. Troutredfish
53. JDS
54. rsoliz
55. ReelAttitude
56. mustangeric
57. kenner97
58. ProppedRite
59. NSpannTx
60. webfisher3
61. patwilson
62. Reel_Blessed II
63. jjd79
64. bearintex
65. RAMROD1
66. Ducatibilt
67. Okiebug
68. Main Frame 8
69. HuntinforTail
70. sea ray
71. HydraSports
72. EZ ED
73. Double D
74. Kp1387
75. Grandmaster
76. Texas1960
77. Old Timer
78. Del Magic
79. ReelWork
80. collegeboy
81. Cazam
82. Texican89
83. ddittman08
84. Briscoe
85. Nauti 1
86. OysterBay
87. LayedBack1
88. C N Spots
89. ralph7
90. fishhook46
91. C.Hern5972
92. urdady1
93. gp711
94. ComeFrom?
95. artofficial
96. rookie06
97. jasonr
98. fishdoc1
99. Pescador Viejo Loco
100. FREON
101. INTOTHEBLUE
102. fastpitch
103. texas7mm08
104. StangGang
105. alvinslash
106. Stinging Bee
107. rusty2009
108. bigl
109. Bird
110. Snake
111. KEN KERLEY
112. Poppahobbs
113. Tex 79
114. TIMBOv2
115. Mrschasintail
116. dennis_99
117. reedkj
118. mlp1024
119. TXplugger
120. billtexwc
121. rjhiv
122. NaClH2O
123. WilliamH
124. REEL CRAZY
125. poco jim
126. Mad Cat
127. Littlebeer
128. flashlight
129. westtexasflats
130. Bull Red
131. OMB
132. tunchistheman
133. patfatdaddy
134. InfamousJ
135. alldaylong
136. cuzn dave
137. Titus Bass
138. WestEnd1
139. JamesAggie
140. Texhntr1022
141. RKJ
142. SWANY
143. Crab Trap
144. wluell
145. Be Young
146. Jallen1
147. dabear
148. Jetty Ling
149. Little-bit
150. jhare86
151. Hoggerjls
152. phannagriff
153. fishingfred
154. KillaHookset
155. Shaky
156. judweiser
157. reelthreat
158. muzzleloader
159. I Fall In
160. Knee Deep N POC
161. Drundel
162. TioJaime
163. Neverenough
164. baitbuckett
165. ATX 4x4
166. cg3
167. nosaltincentx
168. clint623
169. elkhunter49
170. SkeeterJeff63
171. slabnabbin
172. Cajun76
173. SoDak Hunter
174. Slim-N-None
175. WoodDuck Wizard
176. Major29
177. redfisher43
178. Papasnbeer
179. speckle-catcher
180. surfisher
181. Jetwader
182. firephil
183. companocritter
184. Fish Specialist
185. Geauxtigers
186. doslocosranch
187. myprozac
188. Hydrocat
189. Flat's Hunter
190. plhsurfer
191. salth20
192. Colorado
193. TechTopwater
194. Aggiestad
195. t-astragal
196. ber72
197. Specks&Spots
198. cgmorgan06
199. Fishinpayne
200. saltwaterjunky
201. mkk
202. Brewse
203. CavassoCruisin
204. tremman78
205. backwater
206. noeservin
207. fishingcacher
208. millertym_1978
209. birdnester
210. Hotrod
211. muggs
212. 3rdbarnottoodeep
213. snack
214. marshhunter
215. JFolm
216. robie
217. Tankfxr
218. Mallardman02
219. cva34
220. Pier Pressure
221. 24Buds
222. spike404
223. Hullahopper
224. Bevo34
225. Corky
226. gspmike
227. bdub25
228. sippi
229. blackmagic
230. Phat-Tuesday
231. the waterman
232. Cylinder
233. VinnySquidTX
234. Jeff.w
235. Cast Off
236. Red Wrangler
237. twinfish
238. coogerpop
239. JavelinaRuss
240. POC Troutman
241. fishin *******
242. Billwill555
243. 93racer
244. rstyfshooks
245. Swampus
246. rjc1982
247. Rippin_drag
248. spicyitalian
249. mtaswt
250. Spectrout0276
251. justfishin
252. ol' salt
253. younggun55
254. lean2
255. Gar King Fishing Guides
256. CentexPW
257. El Capital de No Fish
258. CAPI TRAV
259. K LoLo
260. jamaicablonde
261. captjw3
262. bcavnar
263. Treble J
264. crr
265. Louisiana Longhorn
266. txstguy
267. Brother Bob
268. pilar
269. Gasspergoo
270. R&R BROTHERS
271. 032490
272. djcook68
273. Bubbaette
274. lilevil
275. manwitaplan
276. bigbarr
277. bigdave01
278. Miles2Fish
279. yakity
280. aaron9578
281. txslamonice
282. Mountaineer Mark
283. Profish00
284. Specsniper
285. chicapesca
286. bill
287. reb
288. tewltime
289. ToddyTrout
290. Jason Slocum
291. jgmorales
292. batmaninja
293. dmueller
294. HAYWIREZ
295. goldwingtiny
296. saltylady
297. DrummerBoy471
298. FishnBarbie
299. double play
300. BlueBay
301. Stringer
302. redheatfishing
303. Thepartsguy50
304. Razzorduck
305. chucktx
306. tentcotter
307. Hermerica
308. Myassys Dragon
309. rubberducky
310. txdougman
311. wshniwasfshn
312. skipjack express
313. jdipper1
314. john66
315. alant
316. tmyfml
317. Won Hunglo
318. fwoodwader
319. PSEXforce2010
320. willsoonbfishin
321. daryl1979
322. chaco
323. DA REEL DADDY
324. FISHTEXX
325. Lucky
326. texasflatrat
327. specsultan
328. Ca1297
329. bobbaganoosh
330. jman0328
331. Specktackulure
332. Texas-Fisherman
333. wisslbritches
334. Blitz678
335. CanePole
336. HATTERAS
337. rippin lips
338. wildchild
339. 32redman
340. panhandle_slim
341. tailinreds
342. 61Bubbletop
343. Redsrbetter
344. KarrMar
345. DBrown0550
346. lx22f/c
347. BTEX
348. Fishin' Soldier
349. snowman10200
350. HTownBoi281
351. lettuce $
352. elrober
353. sulross1
354. dragpuller
355. rockportfulton
356. fishintell
357. Texmex1951
358. redneck694x41
359. Nathanww
360. trashcanslam
361. FrankH
362. rattler
363. rnsnrek
364. Kenner21
365. DQW
366. JonTX
367. Huntnfish
368. dan_wrider
369. Bayduck
370. FINNFOWLER
371. Texxan1
372. xp22
373. nitrofish
374. Wile E Coyote
375. sargentmajor
376. Coastal Quest
377. cfitz22
378. texascorky1
379. lite-liner
380. rockwalker
381. bilgerat
382. funewgy
383. fish-r-ride
384. degham
385. BIG Flat Skiff
386. RedfishStalker
387. bcrenshaw
388. fish'nchipper
389. cmeister
390. letsgofishbro
391. Melon
392. Aggie Chris
393. calvinbr
394. Bigwater
395. djduke47823
396. cholley28
397. Bholland8
398. Knotty Fly
399. Firetigr
400. dpeck
401. h.f.d.firedog
402. weimtrainer
403. Brian P.
404. fishin minnie
405. rodeo311
406. Floatin Doc
407. BO78
408. SURF Buster
409. Teedavid
410. 7Lfarm
411. BFTMASTER
412. texan1800
413. fishguy
414. Saltconversion
415. coachlaw
416. ggasturbine
417. C-Rob
418. claudejrc
419. AlaskaTex
420. TXXpress
421. VBF
422. Fishin' Magician
423. blueaddiction
424. shorty70
425. Fins-N-Fowl
426. Ron R.
427. aggie71
428. galbayfisher
429. ntezbnchz
430. Rickolitus
431. Jess
432. Katzig
433. KingTut
434. CKJSN
435. vito66
436. fernht8
437. MBrones
438. amerson357
439. yellowskeeter
440. let's talk fishin
441. trackatrout
442. komg
443. Mossback7
444. MJP
445. Power Pole
446. natureboy
447. NTENUFFISHIN
448. jlynn33
449. jbaca15
450. tmt3
451. blankstair
452. grodfish
453. buzzard bill
454. trout tracker2
455. lairdoglencairn
456. 100 AMP
457. SS Never Catch
458. aggie80
459. garybryan
460. TexasCowboy
461. danny2012
462. day18
463. anoldlady
464. Animal Chris
465. cutbaitannie
466. douglasgilbert
467. finaddiction
468. closingtime
469. SargentfishR
470. scooter79
471. NWW
472. matterboy123
473. warcat
474. smellinfishy
475. bluecat00
476. basshunter
477. herefishy
478. Perfectly Adequate
479. Flounder Face
480. Ruff
481. Mr. Fish
482. Qbano
483. shaggydog
484. CKALLTHEWAY
485. Jeeptex
486. Bassman5119
487. Snagltoothfrecklefish
488. Gfish
489. EricG
490. The Salty Texan
491. big john o
492. T.C.
493. cast'n & blast'n
494. scwine
495. pYr8
496. asharpshooter
497. snuffy
498. Mantaray
499. DannyMac
500. Danny Jansen
501. reddrummer
502. cloudy
503. Archer
504. OneMore
505. Cajin Stumpman
506. El ROJO LOCO
507. Galvanizer
508. flatfishking
509. mwwebb8
510. HC
511. Ox Eye
512. live2fish247
513. hsif
514. fishntx62
515. BLUEBERRY
516. red11
517. hippyfisher
518. Burnttexex29
519. jerkyourcroaker
520. saltie dawg
521. majek17
522. rzrbak
523. TROUTOMATIC
524. Quink
525. Bayou RedFish
526. MBPD3510
527. cklimpt
528. Gary
529. dunedawg
530. andyl0118
531. Will32Rod
532. j-haynie
533. Gofish2day
534. scruffiest1
535. Blk Jck 224
536. mattintexas40k
537. CoastalOutfitters
538. Viking48
539. essayons75
540. Texashookers
541. -HIC-
542. C.A.S.T.
543. soulman
544. KEMPOC
545. captfrankie
546. woodd203
547. Justin Timberleg
548. dekelopez
549. Ikeman
550. Remington
551. 1fisher77316
552. Scaplan
553. Lesto
554. les1958
555. bohunk1
556. Duke
557. Twitch-Twitch-Boom
558. normanflynn
559. das71198
560. pelochas
561. TWHJ28
562. peckerwood
563. racin_redneck
564. RedHooker
565. rlh
566. dparkerh
567. gman7605
568. DannyP
569. TROUTKILLER66
570. 1-2-Fish
571. Mrheavy
572. Siena34
573. slip knot
574. jjtroutkiller
575. 180gc
576. trout01
577. Eat Sleep Fish
578. KidDoc
579. MATCHEJM
580. SSFIREMAN
581. Hardheaded
582. dwilliams35
583. BigBurg
584. mjordan04
585. Richard
586. Batboy0068
587. trouthooker
588. DINKFISH
589. Boiler
590. CAPSIZED
591. CaptainHebert
592. MurDoc04
593. fishbowl365
594. grayfish
595. BMFO
596. JWS.HOOKEM
597. burk09
598. RoShoDan
599. Fishhuntrope
600. JJTTraylor
601. tes912
602. DU SPOUS
603. huntn4surf
604. Boaz
605. DragtheWaters
606. obergrafeter
607. WoundedMinnow
608. tmejia59
609. jimmy64
610. FishinChick
611. FishBurd27
612. carolinafisher
613. redfishking11
614. Therky42
615. donkeyman
616. fishfeeder
617. rainbowrunner
618. raw10628
619. chefshwn
620. SV_DuckBuster
621. That Robbie Guy
622. Rodnlure
623. goldie
624. clperez4
625. FLAT FISHY
626. MIKEW
627. Seachaser
628. retrospeck
629. Finfisher
630. Yellowduck
631. SeaTex
632. fishin shallow
633. Big cat killer
634. Oneneo3
635. JOBJR
636. espanolabass
637. redboom3
638. Firetx12
639. Bula
640. Poormans Boatright
641. DCUnger
642. DEXTER
643. 19coupe93
644. tcross34
645. galvbay
646. FRPB
647. kasprzak7
648. Wizness
649. 4 Ever-Fish N
650. FISHHOGG
651. waterwolf
652. pighitt
653. shark
654. sandyfork
655. db0107
656. random
657. Dwayneinfo
658. buckmaster133
659. jaybee193
660. Bobby_G
661. fire1266
662. JVAUGHN
663. bayrat00
664. tmstamps
665. CGR
666. kpko
667. beaucp
668. tpool
669. blu3dog
670. ks
671. geistmjw
672. tikibuddy
673. Infidel12
674. GOMcatcher
675. BIG RON
676. Trey C
677. Muddskipper
678. Omarpena
679. Skeeter2525
680. BuddyW
681. TxFig
682. rustyb
683. mobandit
684. SaltyTX
685. biggen63
686. weavergl
687. Jeep79
688. scend irie
689. CDHknives
690. Redfishraider
691. wennis1
692. asia
693. RayAM2007
694. RodBender54
695. Golfplayer05
696. Jamisjockey
697. TXdarkman
698. tattoo1
699. beazwelding

and our winner is...

*#162 TioJaime!*

*Congratulations TioJaime! *Please check your private messages where we have sent you further information about your prize.

Thanks again to all who entered and be on the lookout for more giveaways in the near future! Big thanks to our sponsor, Bubba Blade for sponsoring this contest!


----------



## iridered2003

what happed to #49? thanks for the chance.


----------



## WillieT

Congrats to TioJaime. Thanks to Bubba Blades for the chance.


----------



## ReelWork

Congrats! And the "I never win anything" streak continues...


----------



## ELF62

Fried Yellow Catfish. Caught, skinned, filleted, rolled in cornmeal and deep fried!


----------



## TioJaime

Yippee!!!!! Thanks Bubba Blades and 2cool!


----------



## WillieT

ELF62 said:


> Fried Yellow Catfish. Caught, skinned, filleted, rolled in cornmeal and deep fried!


Sorry, you're a little late.


----------



## bighop

doh, late


----------



## wacowade

*Grilled Red Snapper*

Grilled Red Snapper on the half shell. Covered in aluminum foil with butter, lemon slices, salt & pepper.. Perfect!


----------



## inxpress

*specks and tacos*

speckled trout fish tacos


----------



## Beinghave

Fresh Red Snapper ceviche (with Coronas)


----------



## matterboy123

*Wrong Winner*



nsinning said:


> Thank you to all who entered the Bubba Blade Giveaway. Here is a list of all who shared their favorite fish to eat and how they prepare it:​
> 1. willydavenport
> 2. capt.sandbar
> 3. steve holchak
> 4. FISH ON
> 5. bayskout
> 6. D.L.
> 7. Court
> 8. Smackdaddy53
> 9. Mick R.
> 10. G-O-T-B
> 11. Night Trout
> 12. txteltech
> 13. offshorefanatic
> 14. saltwatersensations
> 15. sweenyite
> 16. redneck91
> 17. JoeD
> 18. Breiger79
> 19. Walkin' Jack
> 20. Baystlth22
> 21. Snorkle
> 22. ochapa
> 23. osobrujo
> 24. teamgafftop1
> 25. Gluconda
> 26. Teamgafftop2
> 27. CaptDocHoliday
> 28. Rubberback
> 29. Texan2
> 30. regulator
> 31. roundman
> 32. Shallow Minded
> 33. 1fastmerc
> 34. ChumStain
> 35. esc
> 36. ERdoc
> 37. swanchez
> 38. petermypeter
> 39. Captain Dave
> 40. trodery
> 41. RG
> 42. TopDrive
> 43. gvmtcheez
> 44. Igofish
> 45. AggieDad
> 46. BigNate523
> 47. DPFISHERMAN
> 48. Raynorshine
> 49. iridered2003
> 50. Auer Power
> 51. Andy_c
> 52. Troutredfish
> 53. JDS
> 54. rsoliz
> 55. ReelAttitude
> 56. mustangeric
> 57. kenner97
> 58. ProppedRite
> 59. NSpannTx
> 60. webfisher3
> 61. patwilson
> 62. Reel_Blessed II
> 63. jjd79
> 64. bearintex
> 65. RAMROD1
> 66. Ducatibilt
> 67. Okiebug
> 68. Main Frame 8
> 69. HuntinforTail
> 70. sea ray
> 71. HydraSports
> 72. EZ ED
> 73. Double D
> 74. Kp1387
> 75. Grandmaster
> 76. Texas1960
> 77. Old Timer
> 78. Del Magic
> 79. ReelWork
> 80. collegeboy
> 81. Cazam
> 82. Texican89
> 83. ddittman08
> 84. Briscoe
> 85. Nauti 1
> 86. OysterBay
> 87. LayedBack1
> 88. C N Spots
> 89. ralph7
> 90. fishhook46
> 91. C.Hern5972
> 92. urdady1
> 93. gp711
> 94. ComeFrom?
> 95. artofficial
> 96. rookie06
> 97. jasonr
> 98. fishdoc1
> 99. Pescador Viejo Loco
> 100. FREON
> 101. INTOTHEBLUE
> 102. fastpitch
> 103. texas7mm08
> 104. StangGang
> 105. alvinslash
> 106. Stinging Bee
> 107. rusty2009
> 108. bigl
> 109. Bird
> 110. Snake
> 111. KEN KERLEY
> 112. Poppahobbs
> 113. Tex 79
> 114. TIMBOv2
> 115. Mrschasintail
> 116. dennis_99
> 117. reedkj
> 118. mlp1024
> 119. TXplugger
> 120. billtexwc
> 121. rjhiv
> 122. NaClH2O
> 123. WilliamH
> 124. REEL CRAZY
> 125. poco jim
> 126. Mad Cat
> 127. Littlebeer
> 128. flashlight
> 129. westtexasflats
> 130. Bull Red
> 131. OMB
> 132. tunchistheman
> 133. patfatdaddy
> 134. InfamousJ
> 135. alldaylong
> 136. cuzn dave
> 137. Titus Bass
> 138. WestEnd1
> 139. JamesAggie
> 140. Texhntr1022
> 141. RKJ
> 142. SWANY
> 143. Crab Trap
> 144. wluell
> 145. Be Young
> 146. Jallen1
> 147. dabear
> 148. Jetty Ling
> 149. Little-bit
> 150. jhare86
> 151. Hoggerjls
> 152. phannagriff
> 153. fishingfred
> 154. KillaHookset
> 155. Shaky
> 156. judweiser
> 157. reelthreat
> 158. muzzleloader
> 159. I Fall In
> 160. Knee Deep N POC
> 161. Drundel
> 162. TioJaime
> 163. Neverenough
> 164. baitbuckett
> 165. ATX 4x4
> 166. cg3
> 167. nosaltincentx
> 168. clint623
> 169. elkhunter49
> 170. SkeeterJeff63
> 171. slabnabbin
> 172. Cajun76
> 173. SoDak Hunter
> 174. Slim-N-None
> 175. WoodDuck Wizard
> 176. Major29
> 177. redfisher43
> 178. Papasnbeer
> 179. speckle-catcher
> 180. surfisher
> 181. Jetwader
> 182. firephil
> 183. companocritter
> 184. Fish Specialist
> 185. Geauxtigers
> 186. doslocosranch
> 187. myprozac
> 188. Hydrocat
> 189. Flat's Hunter
> 190. plhsurfer
> 191. salth20
> 192. Colorado
> 193. TechTopwater
> 194. Aggiestad
> 195. t-astragal
> 196. ber72
> 197. Specks&Spots
> 198. cgmorgan06
> 199. Fishinpayne
> 200. saltwaterjunky
> 201. mkk
> 202. Brewse
> 203. CavassoCruisin
> 204. tremman78
> 205. backwater
> 206. noeservin
> 207. fishingcacher
> 208. millertym_1978
> 209. birdnester
> 210. Hotrod
> 211. muggs
> 212. 3rdbarnottoodeep
> 213. snack
> 214. marshhunter
> 215. JFolm
> 216. robie
> 217. Tankfxr
> 218. Mallardman02
> 219. cva34
> 220. Pier Pressure
> 221. 24Buds
> 222. spike404
> 223. Hullahopper
> 224. Bevo34
> 225. Corky
> 226. gspmike
> 227. bdub25
> 228. sippi
> 229. blackmagic
> 230. Phat-Tuesday
> 231. the waterman
> 232. Cylinder
> 233. VinnySquidTX
> 234. Jeff.w
> 235. Cast Off
> 236. Red Wrangler
> 237. twinfish
> 238. coogerpop
> 239. JavelinaRuss
> 240. POC Troutman
> 241. fishin *******
> 242. Billwill555
> 243. 93racer
> 244. rstyfshooks
> 245. Swampus
> 246. rjc1982
> 247. Rippin_drag
> 248. spicyitalian
> 249. mtaswt
> 250. Spectrout0276
> 251. justfishin
> 252. ol' salt
> 253. younggun55
> 254. lean2
> 255. Gar King Fishing Guides
> 256. CentexPW
> 257. El Capital de No Fish
> 258. CAPI TRAV
> 259. K LoLo
> 260. jamaicablonde
> 261. captjw3
> 262. bcavnar
> 263. Treble J
> 264. crr
> 265. Louisiana Longhorn
> 266. txstguy
> 267. Brother Bob
> 268. pilar
> 269. Gasspergoo
> 270. R&R BROTHERS
> 271. 032490
> 272. djcook68
> 273. Bubbaette
> 274. lilevil
> 275. manwitaplan
> 276. bigbarr
> 277. bigdave01
> 278. Miles2Fish
> 279. yakity
> 280. aaron9578
> 281. txslamonice
> 282. Mountaineer Mark
> 283. Profish00
> 284. Specsniper
> 285. chicapesca
> 286. bill
> 287. reb
> 288. tewltime
> 289. ToddyTrout
> 290. Jason Slocum
> 291. jgmorales
> 292. batmaninja
> 293. dmueller
> 294. HAYWIREZ
> 295. goldwingtiny
> 296. saltylady
> 297. DrummerBoy471
> 298. FishnBarbie
> 299. double play
> 300. BlueBay
> 301. Stringer
> 302. redheatfishing
> 303. Thepartsguy50
> 304. Razzorduck
> 305. chucktx
> 306. tentcotter
> 307. Hermerica
> 308. Myassys Dragon
> 309. rubberducky
> 310. txdougman
> 311. wshniwasfshn
> 312. skipjack express
> 313. jdipper1
> 314. john66
> 315. alant
> 316. tmyfml
> 317. Won Hunglo
> 318. fwoodwader
> 319. PSEXforce2010
> 320. willsoonbfishin
> 321. daryl1979
> 322. chaco
> 323. DA REEL DADDY
> 324. FISHTEXX
> 325. Lucky
> 326. texasflatrat
> 327. specsultan
> 328. Ca1297
> 329. bobbaganoosh
> 330. jman0328
> 331. Specktackulure
> 332. Texas-Fisherman
> 333. wisslbritches
> 334. Blitz678
> 335. CanePole
> 336. HATTERAS
> 337. rippin lips
> 338. wildchild
> 339. 32redman
> 340. panhandle_slim
> 341. tailinreds
> 342. 61Bubbletop
> 343. Redsrbetter
> 344. KarrMar
> 345. DBrown0550
> 346. lx22f/c
> 347. BTEX
> 348. Fishin' Soldier
> 349. snowman10200
> 350. HTownBoi281
> 351. lettuce $
> 352. elrober
> 353. sulross1
> 354. dragpuller
> 355. rockportfulton
> 356. fishintell
> 357. Texmex1951
> 358. redneck694x41
> 359. Nathanww
> 360. trashcanslam
> 361. FrankH
> 362. rattler
> 363. rnsnrek
> 364. Kenner21
> 365. DQW
> 366. JonTX
> 367. Huntnfish
> 368. dan_wrider
> 369. Bayduck
> 370. FINNFOWLER
> 371. Texxan1
> 372. xp22
> 373. nitrofish
> 374. Wile E Coyote
> 375. sargentmajor
> 376. Coastal Quest
> 377. cfitz22
> 378. texascorky1
> 379. lite-liner
> 380. rockwalker
> 381. bilgerat
> 382. funewgy
> 383. fish-r-ride
> 384. degham
> 385. BIG Flat Skiff
> 386. RedfishStalker
> 387. bcrenshaw
> 388. fish'nchipper
> 389. cmeister
> 390. letsgofishbro
> 391. Melon
> 392. Aggie Chris
> 393. calvinbr
> 394. Bigwater
> 395. djduke47823
> 396. cholley28
> 397. Bholland8
> 398. Knotty Fly
> 399. Firetigr
> 400. dpeck
> 401. h.f.d.firedog
> 402. weimtrainer
> 403. Brian P.
> 404. fishin minnie
> 405. rodeo311
> 406. Floatin Doc
> 407. BO78
> 408. SURF Buster
> 409. Teedavid
> 410. 7Lfarm
> 411. BFTMASTER
> 412. texan1800
> 413. fishguy
> 414. Saltconversion
> 415. coachlaw
> 416. ggasturbine
> 417. C-Rob
> 418. claudejrc
> 419. AlaskaTex
> 420. TXXpress
> 421. VBF
> 422. Fishin' Magician
> 423. blueaddiction
> 424. shorty70
> 425. Fins-N-Fowl
> 426. Ron R.
> 427. aggie71
> 428. galbayfisher
> 429. ntezbnchz
> 430. Rickolitus
> 431. Jess
> 432. Katzig
> 433. KingTut
> 434. CKJSN
> 435. vito66
> 436. fernht8
> 437. MBrones
> 438. amerson357
> 439. yellowskeeter
> 440. let's talk fishin
> 441. trackatrout
> 442. komg
> 443. Mossback7
> 444. MJP
> 445. Power Pole
> 446. natureboy
> 447. NTENUFFISHIN
> 448. jlynn33
> 449. jbaca15
> 450. tmt3
> 451. blankstair
> 452. grodfish
> 453. buzzard bill
> 454. trout tracker2
> 455. lairdoglencairn
> 456. 100 AMP
> 457. SS Never Catch
> 458. aggie80
> 459. garybryan
> 460. TexasCowboy
> 461. danny2012
> 462. day18
> 463. anoldlady
> 464. Animal Chris
> 465. cutbaitannie
> 466. douglasgilbert
> 467. finaddiction
> 468. closingtime
> 469. SargentfishR
> 470. scooter79
> 471. NWW
> 472. matterboy123
> 473. warcat
> 474. smellinfishy
> 475. bluecat00
> 476. basshunter
> 477. herefishy
> 478. Perfectly Adequate
> 479. Flounder Face
> 480. Ruff
> 481. Mr. Fish
> 482. Qbano
> 483. shaggydog
> 484. CKALLTHEWAY
> 485. Jeeptex
> 486. Bassman5119
> 487. Snagltoothfrecklefish
> 488. Gfish
> 489. EricG
> 490. The Salty Texan
> 491. big john o
> 492. T.C.
> 493. cast'n & blast'n
> 494. scwine
> 495. pYr8
> 496. asharpshooter
> 497. snuffy
> 498. Mantaray
> 499. DannyMac
> 500. Danny Jansen
> 501. reddrummer
> 502. cloudy
> 503. Archer
> 504. OneMore
> 505. Cajin Stumpman
> 506. El ROJO LOCO
> 507. Galvanizer
> 508. flatfishking
> 509. mwwebb8
> 510. HC
> 511. Ox Eye
> 512. live2fish247
> 513. hsif
> 514. fishntx62
> 515. BLUEBERRY
> 516. red11
> 517. hippyfisher
> 518. Burnttexex29
> 519. jerkyourcroaker
> 520. saltie dawg
> 521. majek17
> 522. rzrbak
> 523. TROUTOMATIC
> 524. Quink
> 525. Bayou RedFish
> 526. MBPD3510
> 527. cklimpt
> 528. Gary
> 529. dunedawg
> 530. andyl0118
> 531. Will32Rod
> 532. j-haynie
> 533. Gofish2day
> 534. scruffiest1
> 535. Blk Jck 224
> 536. mattintexas40k
> 537. CoastalOutfitters
> 538. Viking48
> 539. essayons75
> 540. Texashookers
> 541. -HIC-
> 542. C.A.S.T.
> 543. soulman
> 544. KEMPOC
> 545. captfrankie
> 546. woodd203
> 547. Justin Timberleg
> 548. dekelopez
> 549. Ikeman
> 550. Remington
> 551. 1fisher77316
> 552. Scaplan
> 553. Lesto
> 554. les1958
> 555. bohunk1
> 556. Duke
> 557. Twitch-Twitch-Boom
> 558. normanflynn
> 559. das71198
> 560. pelochas
> 561. TWHJ28
> 562. peckerwood
> 563. racin_redneck
> 564. RedHooker
> 565. rlh
> 566. dparkerh
> 567. gman7605
> 568. DannyP
> 569. TROUTKILLER66
> 570. 1-2-Fish
> 571. Mrheavy
> 572. Siena34
> 573. slip knot
> 574. jjtroutkiller
> 575. 180gc
> 576. trout01
> 577. Eat Sleep Fish
> 578. KidDoc
> 579. MATCHEJM
> 580. SSFIREMAN
> 581. Hardheaded
> 582. dwilliams35
> 583. BigBurg
> 584. mjordan04
> 585. Richard
> 586. Batboy0068
> 587. trouthooker
> 588. DINKFISH
> 589. Boiler
> 590. CAPSIZED
> 591. CaptainHebert
> 592. MurDoc04
> 593. fishbowl365
> 594. grayfish
> 595. BMFO
> 596. JWS.HOOKEM
> 597. burk09
> 598. RoShoDan
> 599. Fishhuntrope
> 600. JJTTraylor
> 601. tes912
> 602. DU SPOUS
> 603. huntn4surf
> 604. Boaz
> 605. DragtheWaters
> 606. obergrafeter
> 607. WoundedMinnow
> 608. tmejia59
> 609. jimmy64
> 610. FishinChick
> 611. FishBurd27
> 612. carolinafisher
> 613. redfishking11
> 614. Therky42
> 615. donkeyman
> 616. fishfeeder
> 617. rainbowrunner
> 618. raw10628
> 619. chefshwn
> 620. SV_DuckBuster
> 621. That Robbie Guy
> 622. Rodnlure
> 623. goldie
> 624. clperez4
> 625. FLAT FISHY
> 626. MIKEW
> 627. Seachaser
> 628. retrospeck
> 629. Finfisher
> 630. Yellowduck
> 631. SeaTex
> 632. fishin shallow
> 633. Big cat killer
> 634. Oneneo3
> 635. JOBJR
> 636. espanolabass
> 637. redboom3
> 638. Firetx12
> 639. Bula
> 640. Poormans Boatright
> 641. DCUnger
> 642. DEXTER
> 643. 19coupe93
> 644. tcross34
> 645. galvbay
> 646. FRPB
> 647. kasprzak7
> 648. Wizness
> 649. 4 Ever-Fish N
> 650. FISHHOGG
> 651. waterwolf
> 652. pighitt
> 653. shark
> 654. sandyfork
> 655. db0107
> 656. random
> 657. Dwayneinfo
> 658. buckmaster133
> 659. jaybee193
> 660. Bobby_G
> 661. fire1266
> 662. JVAUGHN
> 663. bayrat00
> 664. tmstamps
> 665. CGR
> 666. kpko
> 667. beaucp
> 668. tpool
> 669. blu3dog
> 670. ks
> 671. geistmjw
> 672. tikibuddy
> 673. Infidel12
> 674. GOMcatcher
> 675. BIG RON
> 676. Trey C
> 677. Muddskipper
> 678. Omarpena
> 679. Skeeter2525
> 680. BuddyW
> 681. TxFig
> 682. rustyb
> 683. mobandit
> 684. SaltyTX
> 685. biggen63
> 686. weavergl
> 687. Jeep79
> 688. scend irie
> 689. CDHknives
> 690. Redfishraider
> 691. wennis1
> 692. asia
> 693. RayAM2007
> 694. RodBender54
> 695. Golfplayer05
> 696. Jamisjockey
> 697. TXdarkman
> 698. tattoo1
> 699. beazwelding
> 
> and our winner is...
> 
> *#162 TioJaime!*
> 
> *Congratulations TioJaime! *Please check your private messages where we have sent you further information about your prize.
> 
> Thanks again to all who entered and be on the lookout for more giveaways in the near future! Big thanks to our sponsor, Bubba Blade for sponsoring this contest!


IF YOU LOOK AT THE THREAD #162 ON PAGE 17 IS NOT TIOJAIME IT IS IFALLIN, TIOJAIME IS #165 IN THE THREAD, JUST SAYINsad3sm


----------



## CDHknives

matterboy123 said:


> IF YOU LOOK AT THE THREAD #162 ON PAGE 17 IS NOT TIOJAIME IT IS IFALLIN, TIOJAIME IS #165 IN THE THREAD, JUST SAYINsad3sm


Not every thread entry is a valid contest entry. It looks like they distilled out the invalid entries into a list and choose from there.


----------



## Gary

Last time I waste 3 minutes on one of these.


----------



## pineapple35

*Blackend Speckled Trout*

My favorite is Blackend Speckled Trout


----------



## bigd_lvn99

baked stuffed flounder....the best


----------



## water by design

stuffed flounder


----------



## railman

Flounder stuffed or Crappie fried.


----------



## Main Frame 8

It's OVER people.


----------



## johnnyhomes

Grilled redfish on the 1/2 shell


----------



## micsw01

flounder filleted and fried with cajun seasoning


----------



## flounder daddy

Main Frame 8 said:


> It's OVER people.


 People cant read apparently.

*THE GIVEAWAY HAS ENDED!*


----------



## Manchacan

Is it still going?


----------



## 32redman

From the response I think they should give another one away.


----------



## TioJaime

*Nice find in the mailbox today!*

Thanks again to Bubba Blade and 2Cool! Seems like a good knife and its razor sharp right out of the box. Hope to cut a few fish with it next weekend.


----------



## ralph7

flounder daddy said:


> People cant read apparently.
> 
> *THE GIVEAWAY HAS ENDED!*


huh?
dollar store smoked oysters?

smell my finger. :smile:


----------



## salth2o

TioJaime said:


> Thanks again to Bubba Blade and 2Cool! Seems like a good knife and its razor sharp right out of the box. Hope to cut a few fish with it next weekend.
> View attachment 535305


Outstanding looking blade.


----------



## Tillmanjesse

FLounder stuffed with a cream cheese , shrimp, crawfish boudain dressing. Getting hungry thinking about it.


----------



## mstrelectricman

I received my knives the other day but haven't used them yet. They are larger than I expected.


----------



## ValleyBoy

Wahoo. Grilled.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Grilled redfish on the half shell


----------



## TejasBahia

Seasoned and grilled whole fish and a cold beer.


----------



## sandyfork

I have seen some video of the Bubba Blade being used to fillet fish and it looks like it will do a great job filleting fish.


----------



## JRingo

Bought 2 about 3 months ago and they are holding up extremely well. Don't let the size scare you..


----------



## hog

Grilled blacken'd Snapper, with mango salsa, and the two sides, seasoned black beans and wild rice....MMMMMmmmm I guarantee ya.. 








​


----------



## WHY Knot

*Baked stuffed Flounder is awesome*

I have a Bubba Knife and it is the best filet knife that I have ever owned!!


----------



## biggen63

trout 
fried my way corn meal crackers and flour and egg wash


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I think they forgot about the contest


-mac-


----------



## Hunt-Fish-Die

Red Snapper - whole, gotta go for the cheak meat fast!


----------



## onid

i would love to put that bubba knife on(or in) some trout or redfish


----------



## Maximuslion

Flounder - broiled!


----------



## philliwt

Grilled flounder! Need a new fillet knife due to the blade breaking off on my old one!


----------



## Jaysand247

*Flounder*

Flounder stuffed / baked .


----------



## 32redman

People read drawing ended 9/25.


----------



## Bowshark7595

Deep fried trout!


----------



## Calmday

Wahoo on the grill.


----------



## Jereme30

redfish on the half shell with magic redfish seasoning


----------



## wacowade

Redfish.. Blackened. Grilled on the half shell.. Cant beat it!


----------



## Jdog223

Blackened redfish and some baked stuffed flounder ! 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigrebar

Flounder, Reds, & Specs, grilled on my backporch!! Fresh from the sea to the grill, never frozen.


----------



## Djrodeo

I'm simple. I love the way my wife fries fresh trout. My mouth is watering thinking about it.


----------



## kenny

redfish tacos with tomatillo salsa.


----------



## Poon Chaser

Flounder... stuffed


----------



## DCW

grilled flounder


----------



## TioJaime

nsinning said:


> and our winner is...
> 
> *#162 TioJaime!*
> 
> *Congratulations TioJaime! *Please check your private messages where we have sent you further information about your prize.
> 
> Thanks again to all who entered and be on the lookout for more giveaways in the near future! Big thanks to our sponsor, Bubba Blade for sponsoring this contest!


Fried Trout! What the heck, maybe I'll win again.....


----------



## Fishin' Magician

Couldn't wait, bought the 7" - wow what a knife. Lives up to the hype, best one I've ever owned. Redfish on the half shell with this thing is a breeze. If you're thinking about buying one, check out their youtube videos.


----------



## seahorse5

I like spicy blackening seasoning on fresh mahi mahi grilled over charcoal, sliced into strips, and placed in a soft taco shell with remoulade sauce and shredded lettuce.

Wow, that's making me hungry already and it only 9:00 AM.


----------



## WildThings

Ahhh flounder both catching and eating - broiled covered in lemon sauce

WT


----------



## liketofish

My favorite to catch is speck in the surf, blackened the best I have found .
But flounder is the BEST by far

do you have a steel ? I have never seen a knife that didn't need touch up now & then


----------



## joebucko

Fried Walleye


----------



## Shimanobandit

Blackened mahi with crushed pineapple over a bed of white rice.


----------



## windjammer

Blackened Speckled Trout


----------



## ChuChu

My all time favorite fish to eat is channelcat caught from a flowing river. I like the 2 to 3 pounders. I fillet them, cut the fillets at an angle to the lateral line in 3/4" strips. Simply coat with cornmeal, salt and pepper and into the grease they go.


----------



## TripleGrip

trout,reds and flounder grilled.


----------



## Wader76

Grilled Redfish halfshell or not, doesnt matter...grilled Mahi topped with ettoufe is a close 2nd... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tripletime

Small (16'-18') trout fillets turned into ceviche


----------



## baron von skipjack

deep fried flounder


----------



## cloudy

Grilled trout


----------



## Reel Cajun

Redfish, and blackened.


----------



## flatliner

fried flounder


----------



## WildCard07

Blackened red snapper. Don't tell the Feds. I hear they're endangered.


----------



## LPTXGUY03

It has been resurrected!


----------



## Russell B

Stuffed flounder....


----------



## wampuscat

Tilefish, grilled with peppers, onions, celanthro, and tomatoes!!!


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12

Redfish on the half shell!


----------



## Ca1297

Tuna sashimi !!!


----------



## J.O'Kelley

my favorite type of fish to catch is redish, and they taste amazing battered and deep fried with a cajun kick 
thanks bubba blade!


----------



## les1958

fresh fried crappie


----------



## bigrebar

Grilled Flounder, nuff said!


----------



## jackcu

*favorite fish*

Redfish blackemed


----------



## Part Timer

It said they will draw a winner on 9/25. this contest has been over......i dont think they ever drew a winner though .....or did they?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquafowlr

Trout cut in strips and deep fried. Yes I know it's not good for me. It is my favorite way


----------



## Cajun76

Stuffed flounder is my favorite fish and I would love to own a Bubba Blade to clean my fish.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Part Timer said:


> It said they will draw a winner on 9/25. this contest has been over......i dont think they ever drew a winner though .....or did they?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 oldest running contest on 2cool? lol


----------



## fisHRman

Fried speckled trout.


----------



## txlarge

Flounder and gator trout - blackend, fried, broiled!!


----------



## mustangeric

redfish on the half shell


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Trout fillets are the best!


----------



## LayedBack1

Grouper, Tacos, sandwiches, broiled, fried..


----------



## captaindorman

Grilled tuna.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

> What is your favorite fish to eat and your favorite way to eat it?ï¿½




My favorite fish has to be stuffed flounder.
When I catch flounder I stop by the store on my way home to make a crab/crawfish stuffing. Mmmmm...makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## OUTLAW

Speckled trout and crappie both fried.

Thank you for the drawing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Part Timer

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> oldest running contest on 2cool? lol


And everyone continues to post lol like they just read the headline and basic rules and post in a hurry. Someone should pm the guy and let him know his drawing is still going.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Part Timer said:


> And everyone continues to post lol like they just read the headline and basic rules and post in a hurry. Someone should pm the guy and let him know his drawing is still going.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 I emailed them a while back about something for our tournament. Either they are too busy or just do not care to respond.....


----------



## tunacan

speckled trout...fried


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Part Timer, you rec'n any one can see us posting? It is almost like the zombies have hit and it's just you and me in the prison, fighting for life lol.


----------



## Boaz

*flounder*

flounder fried. thx.


----------



## Part Timer

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Part Timer, you rec'n any one can see us posting? It is almost like the zombies have hit and it's just you and me in the prison, fighting for life lol.


i just laughed out loud. I was litterally just thinking the exact same thing. Its like we are ghost posting. Im telling you people jusy see contest and post. It happens almost every contest. After they pick a winner people keep posting for months. Funny thing about this one is they never picked a winner! Lol i think i will start a free give away and just see how long people will keep posting. This one will be hard to beat though. 84 pages of responses and no winner yet!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Part Timer said:


> i just laughed out loud. I was litterally just thinking the exact same thing. Its like we are ghost posting. Im telling you people jusy see contest and post. It happens almost every contest. After they pick a winner people keep posting for months. Funny thing about this one is they never picked a winner! Lol i think i will start a free give away and just see how long people will keep posting.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 I am in it...Lets give away a free billystix and brute cooler and a hookspit boat wrap!!!!!!

lol.....next post will be grilled flounder


----------



## troutredfish

I hate fish and fishing...........do I win:biggrin:


----------



## a couple more

aw man...do I have to pick just 1??

tough call.....blackened red, or on the halfshell, or fried, or baked....


----------



## Redfishslayer

Ok Ill Play... piggy perch on my zebco... sun dried!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Next 3 post will be reds either half shell or fried and broiled flounder

oh and 1001 posts


----------



## curmudgeon

Bwahahahahahahahaha! And I thought the "Bay things.." thread was never ending! LMAO!


----------



## Brother Bob

*Red Snapper..*

Red Snapper Ceviche Style!


----------



## ramdorsky

*Flounder*

Any and every way.


----------



## No Luck

Any fish fried with fries and hush puppies...


----------



## just plain bill

i like fried oysters, and would be willing to cut 'em in half before taking a bite.


----------



## 09 ag fan

Flounder stuffed with crab


----------



## Drundel




----------



## texasdave

Redfish on the half shell with a lumpcrab meat or crawfish sauce.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Drundel said:


>


 best comment all day lol...WINNER!!!


----------



## GMTK

Crappie, deep fried.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Drundel said:


>


Same here. Why? Someone please start a new thread.:rotfl:


----------



## Slip

Grilled Redfish on the half shell!


----------



## reddrummer

I love fried trout, but my most memorable fish ever was what I called "full circle". I took some back strap from Medina and brought some off shore for lunch. While 85 miles out I caught a ~30# amberjack on lite tackle. I took some filets from that fish and smoked it over mesquite at the lease with some Tony's, butter and onions.. Awesome!


----------



## jamesf888

I'll have to say trout fried with cornbread batter


james


----------



## Cypress jaws

This is what would happen to a lot more REDFISH if I had a bubba knife to operate with in the future>>>


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I thought this contest was over last year

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Part Timer

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I thought this contest was over last year
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Glad to see another sane person. We have been saying this for the last 20 or so post and people keep replying to the contest. Apparently they never picked a winner.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HOGTRAP

*bubba blade filet knife*

i could put this kinfe to a lot of good use with all the differant fishing i do.
from salt water,specs,reds,red snaps,king,ling,wallies,halbit,salmon,just some of them...i one i lke best would be yellow fin tuna med rare on grill with ginger sauce......:cheers:.cant wait to try it out....


----------



## kevina1

I would cut this thread off with my new bub a blade! 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TioJaime

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I thought this contest was over last year
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I received the free bubba blade on 10/04/12 but I keep thinking I might get a chance to win another one!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Has anyone sliced their wrists with their new bubba blade after seeing this thread constantly revived?


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

I like Blackened Catfish.


----------



## Delesandwich

Wahoo steaks on the grill, covered in Cajun seasoning/butter mix and fresh veggies all wrapped in foil to give it a good steam and seal in the flavor


----------



## billtexwc

whole flounder grilled on the pit with shrimp stuffing!yummmm!


----------



## gimp6969

Tuna-RAW!


----------



## Timemachine

Ceviche made from Red or Black Drum. My own recipe inspired by Capt. Dave.


----------



## koyhoward

Main Frame 8 said:


> Has anyone sliced their wrists with their new bubba blade after seeing this thread constantly revived?


lol! Board sponsors take note! One simple giveaway will keep your product on the front page for 8 months!


----------



## TioJaime

Charbroiled gasper goo is hard to beat!


----------



## SPOT-CHASER3

Mesquite grilled Trout or Redfish, over a sautÃ©ed medley of jalapeÃ±os, onions, and tomatoes
Top it with a homemade lemon butter basil sweet cream
Serve with rice and rolls.
Sooooo good.


----------



## Tamzor

Favorite catching and eating fish is flounder fried up


----------



## trodery

LOL.... I know the contest has ended but if I had a free BubbaBlade knife I would use it to cut my toenails thus staying out of the nail salon, then you guys would quit jacking with me about getting pedicures!


----------



## Dmelcher

Fried Catfish


----------



## goldwingtiny

Grilled Redfish On the half shell.


----------



## chido

Fried speckeled trout fillets


----------



## Roofish

Carp taste like ****, so give me Flounder


----------



## PJF007

Redfish grilled on the halfshell.


----------



## D45

Stuffed Flounder 


Pete


----------



## snapper tapper

wahoo cooked anyway you can, but nothing beats fried soft shell crabs!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

This contest was over years ago...dont know if they ever picked a weiner.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## davidluster

halfshell redfish


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans

Seared Tuna Steaks


----------



## Laleitner

grilled whole flounder


----------



## aguaflaca

flounder with crab stuffing


----------



## dparkerh

Redfish on the half shell!


----------



## fishin shallow

cut mullet


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend

Favorite was fried red, that was until I grilled some on the half shell yesterday


----------



## trodery

This give away contest was over in 2012 people!!!


----------



## Profish00

trodery said:


> This give away contest was over in 2012 people!!!


no winner:work:


----------



## HunterGirl

*Giveaway*

This is too funny.........


----------



## sharkhunter333

Fried Yello Cat


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Hell with it, I'm still playing...
Croaker on a halfshell.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## UnclePoPo

1st Fried crappie

close second blackened catfish topped with crawfish etouffee


----------



## con

blackened redfish, or grilled on the half 
shell...it's a tie!


----------



## Part Timer

This thread is like herpes......it keeps popping up, it wont good away, and its annoying. 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## surf_ox

Redfish grilled on the half shell with shrimp etoufee and side of red beans and rice

or just fried trout


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Part Timer said:


> This thread is like herpes......it keeps popping up, it wont good away, and its annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


This thread needs a good shot of penicillin

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Blackened Snapper


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade

I love me some flounder ceviche!!


----------



## Fishbumatheart

grilled black drum on the half shell, i sprinkle lightly with olive oil, slice a few pods of garlic super thin and use red pepper flake with a little sea salt. grill until done!!!


----------



## redneck694x41

*favorite fish*

Mine has to be fried speckeled trout


----------



## JayTray

gold... and raw


----------



## trodery

Folks... this thread is nearly a year old! The contest has been over for a VERY LONG TIME!!!


----------



## WillieT

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This thread needs a good shot of penicillin
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I don't think penicillin will cure what this thread has............a case of the da's.


----------



## dwilliams35

Okay, since this thread keeps going, we need to just take all the entries since the contest was over, and consider them to be entries in a new contest. This one will end on new year's eve, and whoever gets drawn, Trodery will buy you a new 65 quart Yeti..


----------



## abh316

redfish on the half


----------



## Doubleover

What is a bubba blade? and does it melt or warp?


----------



## Bull Red

dwilliams35 said:


> Okay, since this thread keeps going, we need to just take all the entries since the contest was over, and consider them to be entries in a new contest. This one will end on new year's eve, and whoever gets drawn, Trodery will buy you a new 65 quart Yeti..


Well in that case.... Snapper Arrabiata (Angry Snapper). :slimer:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

trodery said:


> Folks... this thread is nearly a year old! The contest has been over for a VERY LONG TIME!!!


Who like's bald grouper, displayed on a brand new filet table?

Bald beaver is nice, but never tried the bald grouper.


----------



## LonghornJoel

Grilled redfish on the half shell or panfried flounder.. MMMMMmmm


----------



## chuck leaman

Flounder grilled or pan fried.


----------



## Part Timer

Quick someone post a picture if a dead snake on here......maybe that will kill this thread 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Part Timer said:


> Quick someone post a picture if a dead snake on here......maybe that will kill this thread
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2










Fried Diamndback

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fastfreddymustangs

Flounder or trout grilled but lightly blackened with pepper.


----------



## bjones2571

Part Timer said:


> This thread is like herpes......it keeps popping up, it wont good away, and its annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


Lol.

Dang zombie thread rises from the dead again.


----------



## bjones2571

We need to start handing out red to the people who drag this thing back up. Or to the OP for not getting it taken down.


----------



## Wading Wonder

Raw or grilled tuna


----------



## bjones2571

Wading Wonder said:


> Raw or grilled tuna


You're fired. Lol


----------

